# تناقض عقلية الرجل الشرقى , ما رأيكم؟



## Desert Rose (15 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام الرب يسوع 
عارفه ان الموضوع ده ممكن اضرب عليه من كل الشباب الى فى المنتدى 
بس انا عايزة اعرف رأيكوا بصراحه فى عقلية وتفكير الرجل الشرقى 
اولا انا مش بهاجم الرجال لانى ببساطه مش جايه من المريخ انا كمان من الشرق فابويا واخويا وجدى شرقيين ده طبيعى 
لكن انا بناقش حاجات انا شوفتها واعتقد ده من حقى 
اولا: الرجل الشرقى يدى لنفسه حقوق ومميزات ويمنعها على غيرة , هل الغلط او الخطيه ليها علاقه بالنوع ؟ هو الرب لما اتكلم عن الخطيه فى الكتاب اتكلم عن الراجل لوحده والمرأة لوحدها ولا اتكلم عن خطية الانسان بشكل عام؟ 
هل الغلط يبقى صح لوعمله ولد ويبقى كاثة كونية لو عملته بنت ؟

ثانيا : الرجل الشرقى يتكلم عن حقوق المرأة ويمكن يقتل قتيل عشانها بس لمل نيجى للجد لمراته وبيته وبناته 
تلاقيه طبق الاصل ميختلفش عن غيره فى حاجه فهل ده 
تناقض ؟ ازدواجية؟ خوف من المجتمع ؟ ام غسيل مخ مش قادر يتخلص من ؟
فى حاجات تانيه عايزة اتكلم فيها بس بعد ما اشوف ارائكوا 

على فكرة الموضوع مش للاستهزاء ولاالتريقة عليكو ياشباب الموضوع للنقاش 

الرب يبارككوا


----------



## النهيسى (15 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا من طبيعه المجتمع
لكم لازم الراجل يكون فى بيته 
غير متناقض . ولا يفعل ما يحرمه 
على غيره من أفراد أسرته
شكرا جدا للموضوع
الرب يفرحك


----------



## Desert Rose (15 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> هذا من طبيعه المجتمع
> لكم لازم الراجل يكون فى بيته
> غير متناقض . ولا يفعل ما يحرمه
> على غيره من أفراد أسرته
> ...


اخويا النهيسى شكرا على ردك 
بس انا عارفه ان ديه طبيعة المجتمع بس ده تناقض فى نظرى وظلم للمرأة فى المجتمع لان المجتمع بيدلل الراجل وبيتغاضى عن اخطائه ولا ايه رائيك؟
الرب يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الخمد لله عندنا انتهت هذه

القص وبقينا مجتمع غربي وبعد الاحيان اكتر

مشكورة  نانسي


----------



## marcelino (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*المشكله انكم مش فاهمين الغرض من طريقه تفكير الرجل الشرقى*

* مثلا واحد مش عايز بنته تنزل لوحدها*

* واحد مش عايز خطيبته تخرج من غيره او مش عايزها تكلم شباب*

* واحد مش عايز ينزل اخته بلبس معين *

* و الخ طبعا كلنا عارفين المواقف دى*

* طبعا ان كانت فى فئه معينه من الرجال بتعمل كدة حبا  فى السيطره والتحكم*
* وفرض شخصيته وأرئه بشكل انا شخصيا اعتبره غير لائق وغير صحيح بالمره*

* فأحب اقول ان الفئه الاكبر بتعمل كده خـــــــــــــــوف مش اكتر*

* ليه ناخدها على انها تحكم او تحليل حسب النوع*

* طيب ماهو طبيعى الولد يخرج 12 بليل والبنت لا*

* ده تفريق واضح فى النوع بس ليه اسبابه ازاى هسيب بنتى او اختى او خطيبتى تخرج متأخر كدة ؟؟*

* وبعدين لو على اللى ربنا قاله فربنا قال لادم بس انزل اشتغل ومع ذلك انتوا حاليا بتشتغلوا*

* اشمعنى دى يعنى ؟؟*

* ربنا حدد مكان حواء للخلفه وتربيه الاطفال *

* ده رأيي : دافع الراجل الشرقى هو الخوف على بنته , اخته , خطيبته , زوجته*

* عارفه هقولك على حاجه علشان تعرفوا انكم مخلوقات عجيبه فعلا*

* احنا لو بنعمل العكس كنتوا بردو هتشتكوا :ranting:* ​


----------



## Sibelle (15 نوفمبر 2010)

الآخت نانسي

يقول المثل: اذا عرف السبب بطل العجب!

هو مين بيصنع الرجل المتناقض هذا؟

ما هي حواء امه سبب البلا كله و المسكين ليس الا صنعة يديها!

 بيقول امير الشعراء: الآم مدرسة اذا اعددتها ,اعدت شعب طيب الآعراق

لهيك لازم نعالج مخ حواء الشرقية للأسف بالآول :love34:
​


----------



## marcelino (16 نوفمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> marcelino قال:
> 
> 
> > *المشكله انكم مش فاهمين الغرض من طريقه تفكير الرجل الشرقى*​
> ...


----------



## بنت فبساوية (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*موضوع جميل ومتابعة الردود وهدخل تانى أقول رأيى بس عايزة أقول حاجة دلوقتى لو تسمحى:*

*انتى بتلومى الراجل على تفكيرة الشرقى طيب ما البنت كمان تفكيرها شرقى يعنى قصة ان أبوها مش بيرضى يخرجها متأخر أو بالليل عموما لوحدها حاجة مش بتضايق البنت بالعكس زى ما اتفقنا هى بنت شرقية يعنى عارفة انها لو خرجت فى وقت متأخر لوحدها اية المواقف اللى ممكن تتعرضلها وبالتالى بتفهم ان تصرف أبوها أو أخوها مش تقييد لحريتها ولا حاجة دة مجرد خوف عليها والمفروض انها فاهمة طبيعة المجتمع اللى هى عايشة فية ولا اية رأيك؟*


----------



## Kiril (19 نوفمبر 2010)

لا طبعا مش كل الناس كده
انا احترم المرأة العاملة
بس ميجيش العمل علي حساب البيت


----------



## marcelino (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> *موضوع جميل ومتابعة الردود وهدخل تانى أقول رأيى بس عايزة أقول حاجة دلوقتى لو تسمحى:*
> 
> *انتى بتلومى الراجل على تفكيرة الشرقى طيب ما البنت كمان تفكيرها شرقى يعنى قصة ان أبوها مش بيرضى يخرجها متأخر أو بالليل عموما لوحدها حاجة مش بتضايق البنت بالعكس زى ما اتفقنا هى بنت شرقية يعنى عارفة انها لو خرجت فى وقت متأخر لوحدها اية المواقف اللى ممكن تتعرضلها وبالتالى بتفهم ان تصرف أبوها أو أخوها مش تقييد لحريتها ولا حاجة دة مجرد خوف عليها والمفروض انها فاهمة طبيعة المجتمع اللى هى عايشة فية ولا اية رأيك؟*




*الله يفتح عليك يا شيخ :smil12:
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 نوفمبر 2010)

بعيد عن العقد وعن كل حاجه فى الموضوع
سوال موجه لكل بنت دخلت الموضوع وموافقه عليه

لما تتجوزو انشالله هتخلو بناتكم تنزل الساعه 1 واتنين بالليل لوحدهم ولا هتبقو شرقيين متناقضييين


----------



## mina_picasso (19 نوفمبر 2010)

> اولا: الرجل الشرقى يدى لنفسه حقوق ومميزات ويمنعها على غيرة , هل الغلط او الخطيه ليها علاقه بالنوع ؟ هو الرب لما اتكلم عن الخطيه فى الكتاب اتكلم عن الراجل لوحده والمرأة لوحدها ولا اتكلم عن خطية الانسان بشكل عام؟
> هل الغلط يبقى صح لوعمله ولد ويبقى كاثة كونية لو عملته بنت ؟




*طيب هو اية الحقوق المميزات دي عشان نقدر نرض​*


----------



## Critic (19 نوفمبر 2010)

> اولا: الرجل الشرقى يدى لنفسه حقوق ومميزات ويمنعها على غيرة , هل الغلط او الخطيه ليها علاقه بالنوع ؟ هو الرب لما اتكلم عن الخطيه فى الكتاب اتكلم عن الراجل لوحده والمرأة لوحدها ولا اتكلم عن خطية الانسان بشكل عام؟
> هل الغلط يبقى صح لوعمله ولد ويبقى كاثة كونية لو عملته بنت ؟


*عندك حق و ده بسبب الاعراف الاسلامية المتخلفة اللى نشأنا وسطها*
*تلاقى يقولك شرف البنت شرف البنت و محدش بيجيب شرف الرجال مثلا !!!*
*و خطية البنت ممكن تكلفها حياتها و مستقبلها فى حين ان خطية الراجل طيش شباب هههههههههههههه*

*لكن بصراحة انا كرجل شرقى نشات متاثر بنفس التفكير و عقلى اللاارادى ممكن يقبل ان اخويا يغلط فى حين ان نفس الغلط لو عملته اختى مش هيعدى مستحيل*
*فى اعراف بردو بتحكم المجتمع و كلام الناس و السمعة و الخ الخ الموضوع مش بسيط على المستوى الاجتماعى*





> ثانيا : الرجل الشرقى يتكلم عن حقوق المرأة ويمكن يقتل قتيل عشانها بس لمل نيجى للجد لمراته وبيته وبناته تلاقيه طبق الاصل ميختلفش عن غيره فى حاجه فهل ده
> تناقض ؟ ازدواجية؟ خوف من المجتمع ؟ ام غسيل مخ مش قادر يتخلص من ؟
> فى حاجات تانيه عايزة اتكلم فيها بس بعد ما اشوف ارائكوا


*النقطة دى عايمة اوى*
*ادينا مثال محدد علشان نفهم قصدك ايه*


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2010)

critic قال:


> *عندك حق و ده بسبب الاعراف الاسلامية المتخلفة اللى نشأنا وسطها*
> *تلاقى يقولك شرف البنت شرف البنت و محدش بيجيب شرف الرجال مثلا !!!*
> *و خطية البنت ممكن تكلفها حياتها و مستقبلها فى حين ان خطية الراجل طيش شباب هههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...



*يا كريتك انت اول واحد يوقف فى صفى يابنى 

انت اتكلمت على نقطة مهمة وهى الشرف وديه من اكتر الحاجات الى هتجننى وتجبلى شلل اطفال على كبر 

هو الشرف عند البنت بس ؟
يعنى الولد مش مفروض يبقى عنده شرف ؟

ولا هو علشان الراجل لايمكن كشفه ؟
اذا الموضوع مش موضوع مبدأ ولا أخلاق ولا أى شئ  

يعجبنى اوى لما ولد يكون تافه وبيشرب مخدرات وحرامى كمان وبيعمل كل الجراثيم الى فى الدنيا ويهيج ويميج علشان اخته اتأخرت بره ولا لبست مش عارفه ايه 

نفسى اعرف ليه الراجل الشرقى متخيل نفسه دايما انه وصى على البنت ؟

يعنى ايه البنت تبقى عدت العشرينات ويجى ولد تافه سواء كان اخوها ولا ابن عمها ولا ابن الجيران ويحاسبها على تصرفاتها ؟

انا مفتكرش ان اخلاق اى شخص سواء ولد او بنت بعد سن النضج محتاجة وصاية من حد 

الوصى الوحيد على تصرفات الشخص هو اخلاقة هو شخصيا وضميره الشخصى 

لكن المجتمع الغبى بيتعامل مع البنت على انها سفيهة او انها مصدر شر ونجاسة وفساد علشان كده محتاجة دايما حد يمشى وراها بالعصاية 
*


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (21 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> اولا: الرجل الشرقى يدى لنفسه حقوق ومميزات ويمنعها على غيرة , هل الغلط او الخطيه ليها علاقه بالنوع ؟ هو الرب لما اتكلم عن الخطيه فى الكتاب اتكلم عن الراجل لوحده والمرأة لوحدها ولا اتكلم عن خطية الانسان بشكل عام؟
> هل الغلط يبقى صح لوعمله ولد ويبقى كاثة كونية لو عملته بنت ؟



*النقطة دي تحديدا مش غلط الرجل بس , انما غلطة مجتمع بالكامل وأصول إسلامية للمجتمع والتربية الغلط اللي اتربى بيها
الراجل كبر لقى نفسو واخد الحقوق والعيوب ( اللي حضرتك سمتيها مميزات ) , ومنعها عن غيره , هو كبر ولقى الطبع دة في والده و جده .. الخ , وطبيعي انه اتعامل بيها فاتورث لإبنه .*
*
الغلط غلط سواء عملته بنت او ولد , بس تقاليد المجتمع هي اللي بتهول الغلط لما تعمله البنت , ويبأة نكتة واضحوكة لما يعملوا الولد , الغريب دلوقتي ان الثقافة دي عند الامهات كمان مش الرجالة بس !!
بشوف ستات كتير ممكن تحكي على اولادها ان البنات هتموت عليهم وان ليهم علاقات طايشة وشباب شقي ! بتحكي بدون خجل ,
الموضوع اتورث للسيدات مش بس للرجالة .*




nancy2 قال:


> ثانيا : الرجل الشرقى يتكلم عن حقوق المرأة ويمكن يقتل قتيل عشانها بس لمل نيجى للجد لمراته وبيته وبناته
> تلاقيه طبق الاصل ميختلفش عن غيره فى حاجه فهل ده
> تناقض ؟ ازدواجية؟ خوف من المجتمع ؟ ام غسيل مخ مش قادر يتخلص من ؟



*أغلب الأحيان خوف من المجتمع , لأن زي ماقولت ان الغلطة دي كلها مش غلطة الراجل دة نفسه , إنما المجتمع ككل , البيئة بالكامل , التربية اللي اترباها ,, الراجل نتاج غلطات كتيرة في المجتمع , وبالتالي أفعاله ان كانت صح فهي مرتبطة بثقافته اللي اتعلمها , وان كانت غلط فنفس الشيئ .

ــ

في نقطتين اعترض عليهم :
1- ارفض التعميم على كل الرجالة , رجالة كتير مخها وعقلها متفتح أكتر بكتير من الأفكار اللي اتكتبت في الموضوع 
سبب إعتراضي : أول كلمتين في الموضوع " الرجل الشرقي " , لفظ مٌعمم على الرجالة الشرقيين , ودة مرفوض .

2-ارفض تسمية الأخطاء اللي حضرتك ذكرتيها بالـ " مميزات " ! ان الراجل يكون له حق الغلط دة عيب مش ميزة , وان يكون المجتمع بيتيح له خطية معينة كالزنى مثلا فدة برضو عيب مش ميزة , على الرغم من أن البنت مقيدة شوية الا انها هي المستفيدة بأن تفكيرها ناحية خطية معينة مبيكملش ان مكانش احتراما لنفسها فبيكون خوفا من المجتمع , وهي دي الميزة .

موضوع جميل , وعرض أجمل
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## fady maher (21 ديسمبر 2010)

هو بس من واقع خوفه عليهم​


----------



## Desert Rose (21 ديسمبر 2010)

kerlos-love-jesus قال:


> *النقطة دي تحديدا مش غلط الرجل بس , انما غلطة مجتمع بالكامل وأصول إسلامية للمجتمع والتربية الغلط اللي اتربى بيها
> الراجل كبر لقى نفسو واخد الحقوق والعيوب ( اللي حضرتك سمتيها مميزات ) , ومنعها عن غيره , هو كبر ولقى الطبع دة في والده و جده .. الخ , وطبيعي انه اتعامل بيها فاتورث لإبنه .*
> *
> الغلط غلط سواء عملته بنت او ولد , بس تقاليد المجتمع هي اللي بتهول الغلط لما تعمله البنت , ويبأة نكتة واضحوكة لما يعملوا الولد , الغريب دلوقتي ان الثقافة دي عند الامهات كمان مش الرجالة بس !!
> ...



*ياكيرلس انا مش بعمم 
انا عارفة فيه رجالة شرقيين متفتحين 
بس فى نفس الوقت متناقضين وعلى فكرة انا مش بناقش هنا علشان اتريق او اقول عيوب الرجل الشرقى لا خالص 

بس هو فعلا فى تناقض فظيع فى التفكير وفى تسفيه للمرأة واعتبارها شئ وان لازم حد يفكرلها ويروح ويجى معاها وكأنها طفلة 

وبعدين ماهو تعريف التفتح بالظبط ؟
انا التفتح والحضارة فى نظرى هو التعامل مع الانسان الى قدامى كأنسان اولا حدث انه ذكر او انسان حدث انه أنثى 
والتفتح هو ان بعد سن النضوج يصبح الانسان (سواء ولد او بنت ) هو المسئول فقط عن تصرفاته وهو الوصى على نفسه مش حد تانى 

معتقدش ان البنت بعد ماتنضج وتكون متعلمة ومثقفة محتاجة حد يلعب عليها دور الشرطى الاخلاقى  لكن الضابط الوحيد ليها هو ضميرها هى الشخصى واخلاقها واختياراتها الشخصية

ولكن الى بيحصل فى المجتمع هو التعامل مع الرجل كأنسان والتعامل مع المرأة كأى حاجة تانية او اى شئ تانى غير انها انسان 
* 
*أما المرأة فهى طبعا ليها دور كبير فى حلقة التخلف ديه فى المجتمع بس عارف ليه ؟

لآن المرأة نفسها نتاج مجتمع ذكورى هى نفسها مخها مخ ذكورى وافكارها عن نفسها ونظرتها لنفسها لاتختلف ابدا عن نظرة المجتمع ليها فأنا مش بحط عليها اللوم اوى

انا نفسى اخدت وقت علشان اخرج جراثيم المجتمع بتاعنا الى اتزرعت فينا 

وعلى فكرة الخزعبلات الى بتتزرع فى مخ البنت الشرقية خزعبلات غير عادية وبتاخد وقت علشان تأثيرها يروح وهى بالظبط زى غسيل المخ بيبتدى من اول يوم وبيأثر على نظرة البنت لنفسها وقدراتها 

وبيقلب المعايير عندها لدرجة ان هى نفسها لما بتشوف اخوها بيعمل غلط معين ممكن تعديه لكن لوهى نفسها عملت نفس الشئ مش بتغفر لنفسها ابدا وبتعتبر ان غلط اخوها شئ عادى لكن غلطها هى نفس الغلطة مش عادى 

صدقنى انا بتكلم عن عملية غسيل مخ محترمة وضغط نفسى غير عادى واقع على البنت فى المجتمع بتاعنا 

لدرجة ان مجرد نزولها للشارع بقى مخاطرة كبيرة 
*


----------



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2010)

حاسس ان مشاركاتى شفافه ولا النضاره الجديده عامله شغل !!!!


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*الرجاله الشرقيين مرضي نفسيا و السبب هو تربيه الام للولد*

*مشكله المرأه هي المرأه نفسها لا الرجل لان هي الي بتربيه يحتقر مراته و يسيطر علي اخته*

*يبقي الست هي سبب المشكله لان ابنك علي ما تربيه و جوزك علي ما تعوديه*

*و الحلقه مفرغه ولا حل لها سوي ان تربيه الست للراجل و توجيهها له تجاه الست تتغير*

*و لازم ينضف زي الراجل الغربي  و يطبخ و ينزل الزباله*

*مش يقعد زي السيد و الست عبده*

*و دا حل المشكله لانه لا يوجد رجل في العالم اسوء من الرجل الشرقي فالرجل الياباني او الصيني او الاوروبي افضل طبعا*

*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2010)

مش عارف فى ايه يجماعه بصراحه
هو انتو متعرفوش متعمموش 
ولا لازم تعممو فى كلامكم
بصراحه مش هقبل حد يعمم الكلام ياريت كل واحد ياخد باله من كلامه شويه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*وماله ردي يا اخ كيوبيد انا عممت في ايه*​ 
*حضرتك مش شايف الواقع يعني*​ 
*70% عقليه زفت قصاد عشرين في الميه عدلين و يمكن اقل*​ 
*انا الي بعمم و لا انتا الي متفائل زياده*​ 
*و بعدين ما كل واحد يقول رايه و تناقشه فيه نقطه نقطه و لا انت ضد حريه الرأي*​ 
*مناقشه يبقي بلاش فرض الراي*​ 
*سلام*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2010)

لا يا جوسبل انتى عممتى فى اول مشاركه
وبصراحه مش كل واحده وقعت فى شاب ولا اتنين مش كويسين يبقى البشر كلهم مش كويسين 
وبعدين اتناقش فى ايه هو مشاركتك فيها ايه يتنقاش اصلا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انتى دخلتى  تفرضى رايك مش انا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا سلام مشاركتي الاولي مفهاش فرض راي ولا حاجه يعني هرغم الاخر انه يصدقني مثلا ههههههههه بس فعلا الاغلبيه في مصر اليومين دول شويه و هيلبسوا الست الحبره و اليشمك و يحرموها من العلام و كفايه كميه التحرش في الشوارع و التفكير الرجعي الي اتعدي بيه المسيحيين من المسلمين *

*انت الي متفائل اوي بجد*

*و بعدين انت مش طايق لي كلمه في الموضوع ليه؟؟؟*

*سؤال بس*

*سلام*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *يا سلام مشاركتي الاولي مفهاش فرض راي ولا حاجه يعني هرغم الاخر انه يصدقني مثلا ههههههههه بس فعلا الاغلبيه في مصر اليومين دول شويه و هيلبسوا الست الحبره و اليشمك و يحرموها من العلام و كفايه كميه التحرش في الشوارع و التفكير الرجعي الي اتعدي بيه المسيحيين من المسلمين *
> 
> *انت الي متفائل اوي بجد*
> 
> ...




مش هطيقلك كلمه ليه ؟  ده مش موضوعى اصلا !!! ياريت مش كل حاجه تاخديها بحساسيه كده 
لكن انا مش بحب التعميم فى اى شىء انتى دخلتى قولتى الاؤل الرجاله الشرقيين ولا قولتى 70 % ولا اى حاجه وانا طبعا ً من الراجاله الشرقيين دول واذا كان من وجهة نظرك الرجل الشرقى متخلف يبقى من الافضل متقوليش كده على العام لان الكلام ده يجرحنى لانى شرقى جدااا
ديما الوحش هو اللى ظاهر والحاجات الكويسه هى اللى مش ظاهره
عشان فى ظاهرة تحرش يبقى الرجاله كلهم مش كويسين طبعا اختلف جدا


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*طيب حضرتك شرقي جدا و انا بتناقش في عيوب الرجل الشرقي لانه له عيوب اكيد وعيوب واضحه كمان مش صغيره*​ 
*و مش معني اني بناقش عيوب الرجل الشرقي يبقي انا بجرح في حضرتك يعني مش اهانه شخصيه ولا هو كل كلامي لازم يتاخد علي انه اهانه دايما؟؟؟؟؟*​ 

*و مقدرش اقول رايي علي الخاص لانه الموضوع مطروح علي العام للنقاش*​ 
*سلام*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طيب حضرتك شرقي جدا و انا بتناقش في عيوب الرجل الشرقي لانه له عيوب اكيد وعيوب واضحه كمان مش صغيره*​
> *و مش معني اني بناقش عيوب الرجل الشرقي يبقي انا بجرح في حضرتك يعني مش اهانه شخصيه ولا هو كل كلامي لازم يتاخد علي انه اهانه دايما؟؟؟؟؟*​
> 
> *و مقدرش اقول رايي علي الخاص لانه الموضوع مطروح علي العام للنقاش*​
> *سلام*​





واضح انك اخدتى الموضوع انى متحامل عليكِ ولكن انا مش متحامل عليكِ انا متحامل على اللى صدر منك للرجل الشرقى
عموما عشان اثبتلك انى مش قصدى اى حاجه جت فى دماغك ، النقاش انتهى
*I'm sorry*


----------



## QUIET GIRL (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*بالراحة يا جماعة متتخنقوش *
*موضوع جميل وباب للنقاش حلو يا نانسي *

*انا راي ان فعلا المجتمع العربي محتاج تغير وتقدم وارتقاء بالافكار وتغير حجات كتير من التقاليد والافكار الموروثة*

*والتصليح دة مش هيجي الا من طرفي المجتمع*

*يعني مثلا بشوف ان الانثي مش تتنازل عن حقها في اثبات وجودها وشخصيتها ونجاحها في المجتمع في كل جانب من جوانب الحياة ولا تتنازل عن حريتها في التصرفات مادامت بتتصرف بحكمة وعقلانية *

*وكمان الرجل لابد ان يتفهم دة وميحدش من تصرفاتها ويبطل يعمل عليها وصي مادامت راشدة وتصرفاتها سليمة *

*كمان الامهات يتوقفوا عن اعطاء الولد من صغرة افكار انة افضل من البنت في شيء او انة ريس عليها او المتحكم حتي لو كانت اختة اصغر منة لانة اكيد الباب فكرة السيطرة علي البنت دي مزروعة من الصغر عن طريق الام *

*لازم مننساش اننا بنكمل بعض مش ضدد بعض *

*سلام الرب معكم *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا سيدي الفاضل لا داعي للاسف لانه مافيش خناق من الاصل*

*اختلاف الراي لا يفسد للود قضيه*

*سلام*​


----------



## girgis2 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع





nancy2 قال:


> عارفه ان الموضوع ده ممكن اضرب عليه من كل الشباب الى فى المنتدى
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


*أحسن حاجة عملتيها انك بدأتي الموضوع بسلام الرب يسوع وأنهيتيه بالرب يبارككم وفي النص كل العبر طلعتيها بقى*
*فكرة الكبسولة......مش كدة برضة ؟*​


*ربنا يباركك ويرشدك ويعطيكي ويعطينا كلنا الحكمة من عنده*
*آمين*​

​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> *فيه ايه فيه ايه فيه ايه؟
> 
> كيوبيد وتروث هى حصلت تتخانقوا قدامى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اسيبكو شوية ارجع الاقيكو كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بعد كده اى حد هيتخانق هياخد طرد من الموضوع هههههههههههه
> 
> ...




طيب ارجعى للمشاركه بتاعتى ومستنى ردك عليها وبعد كده نبتدى نتناقش
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2477634&postcount=13


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا نانسي يا سيدتي الفاضله مافيش خناق ولا حاجه و مش بتخانق مع حد عامتا حتي لو اسلوبي حاد مش معناه خناق*

*بس اصل اهو اخي الفاضل كيوبيد لم يتقبل النقد لانه رجل شرقي جدا*

*و دا فكرني ببيت شعر من قصيده سعاد الصباح كن صديقي و هي عن الرجل الشرقي برضه و بتقول*

*غير ان الشرقي لا يرضي بدور غير ادوار البطولة*

*و هرجع و اقول ان المرأه هي سبب مشكله الراجل الشرقي لانها ربته غلط و جزء من مشكله المرأه هي المرأه نفسها و دا الجزء الي ما قراهوش اخي الحبيب كيوبيد*

*و مافيش خناق برضه علي فكره*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*القصيدة الكاملة للشاعرة سعاد الصباح لانها ليها علاقه بالموضوع

**كن صديقي

**كم جميلاً لو بقينا أصدقاء

**إن كل امرأة تحتاج أحيانا إلى

**صديق

**و كلام طيب تسمعه

**و إلى خيمة دفء صنعت من كلمات 

**لا إلى عاصفة من قبلات 

**فلماذا يا صديقي ؟

**لست تهتم بأشيائي الصغيرة

**و لماذا .. لست تهتم بما يرضي النساء ؟

**كن صديقي

**إني احتاج أحيانا لأن أمشي على

**العشب معك

**و أنا أحتاج أحيانا لأن أقرأ ديواناً من شعر معك

**و أنا كامرأة يسعدني أن أسمعك

**فلماذا أيها الشرقي تهتم بشكلي؟

**و لماذا تبصر الكحل بعيني

**و لا تبصر عقلي؟

**إني أحتاج كالأرض إلى ماء الحوار

**فلماذا لا ترى في معصمي إلا السوار ؟

**و لماذا فيك شيء من بقايا شهريار 

**كن صديقي

**ليس في الأمر انتقاص للرجولة 

**غير أن الرجل الشرقي لا يرضى بدور

**غير أدوار البطولة

**فلماذا تخلط الأشياء و ما أنت 

**العشيق؟

**إن كل أمراة في الأرض تحتاج إلى

**صوت ذكي.. وعميق

**و إلى النوم على صدر بيانو أو كتاب

**فلماذا تهمل البعد الثقافي

**و تعنى بتفاصيل الثياب؟

**كن صديقي

**انا لا أطلب أن تعشقني العشق الكبير

(لا أطلب أن تبتاع لي يختاً و تهديني قصورا وتمطرني عطراً 
**فرنسياً)*

**و تعطيني مفاتيح القمر

**هذه الأشياء لا تسعدني

**فاهتماماتي صغيرة .. و هواياتي صغيرة

**و طموحاتي هو أن أمشي ساعات و ساعات معك

**تحت موسيقى المطر

**و طموحي هو أن أسمع في الهاتف صوتك

**عندما يسكنني الحزن ويضنيني الضجر.

**كن صديقي

**فأنا محتاجة جدا لميناء سلام

**و أنا متعبة من قصص العشق 

**و الغرام

**و أنا متعبة من ذلك العصر الذي

**يعتبر المرأة تمثال رخام

**فتكلم حين تلقاني

**لماذا الرجل الشرقي ينسى 

**حين يلقى امرأة نصف الكلام؟

**و لماذا لا يرى فيها سوى قطعة حلوى 

**و زغاليل حمام

**و لماذا يقطف التفاح من أشجارها 

ثم ينام؟*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *يا نانسي يا سيدتي الفاضله مافيش خناق ولا حاجه و مش بتخانق مع حد عامتا حتي لو اسلوبي حاد مش معناه خناق*
> 
> *بس اصل اهو اخي الفاضل كيوبيد لم يتقبل النقد لانه رجل شرقي جدا*
> 
> ...




ههههه ما علينا 
عموماً البطولات اتعملت للرجل مش للانثى ده باختصار شديد جدا 
ومهما الانثى وصلت لاى درجه هيكون فى حاجات مش هينفع تعملها ولا هتعرف تعملها
دى وجهة نظرى فى الموضوع كله :d


----------



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *كيوبيد ياغالى
> 
> ماهو وجه اعتراضك على النزول الساعة واحدة واتنين بليل ؟
> 
> ...



لا سيبك منى انا خالص
تخيلى نفسك واحده متجوزه لو مش حقيقى يعنى
وعندك بنت زى العسل كده و ساكنين فى منطقه شعبيه هل هتنزليها الساعه 1 او 2 باليل حتى لو هتجيب طلب للبيت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*المفروض حتي الولاد ما ينزولوش في مناطق معينه لوحده لواحدة او اتنين لانه فيه اغتصاب اطفال اولاد و فيه انحراف اخر الليل مش نسيب ولادنا و نقول يا ريت الي جري ما كان*

*و بعدين اهمال امهات كتير للولاد تحت حجه انهم ولاد جرهم للانحراف و الادمان و الصياعه صح ولا غلط*

*الولد ان ما حسش برقابه اهله عليه هيسيب برضه*

*صح ولا غلط*

*لازم الاهل يدققوا صحبته مين و بيغيب فين الوقت دا كله مش عشان ولد نسيبه ينام في الشارع برضه*

*ولا غلطانه انا؟؟؟*

*سلام*​


----------



## sony_33 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*احنا عايشين فى مجتمع شرقى
عايزانة نبقى ازاى
يعنى انا مثلا لو دخلت على اختى لقيتها بتشرب سجاير  مثلا
المفروض اقولها اية ( هاتى نفس) علشان ابقى تفكيرى غربى
هههههههههههههههههه
تعرفى انا سالت صديقى راجع من اوربا اجازة بقالة 10 سنين هناك
بقولة متجوزتش لية الفترة دى كلها 
عارفة قالى اية( قالى انا مش حستنى يوم الاقى بنتى داخلة علية بالبوى فريند بتاعها)
ا






			ثانيا : الرجل الشرقى يتكلم عن حقوق المرأة ويمكن يقتل قتيل عشانها بس لمل نيجى للجد لمراته وبيته وبناته 
تلاقيه طبق الاصل ميختلفش عن غيره فى حاجه فهل ده 
تناقض ؟ ازدواجية؟ خوف من المجتمع ؟ ام غسيل مخ مش قادر يتخلص من ؟
دة علشان مش لاقى حاجة يتكلم فيها
ههههههههههههههههههه
​

أنقر للتوسيع...

​*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *المفروض حتي الولاد ما ينزولوش في مناطق معينه لوحده لواحدة او اتنين لانه فيه اغتصاب اطفال اولاد و فيه انحراف اخر الليل مش نسيب ولادنا و نقول يا ريت الي جري ما كان*
> 
> *و بعدين اهمال امهات كتير للولاد تحت حجه انهم ولاد جرهم للانحراف و الادمان و الصياعه صح ولا غلط*
> 
> ...



انا معاكى فى الكلام ده كله
وده كلام مظبوط جدا
بس الانحراف مش بس للولد الانحراف للبنت والولد وكمان بطبيعة المجتمع الشرقى الولد لو انحرف مش هيبقى زى البنت لو انحرفت

سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*



احنا عايشين فى مجتمع شرقى
عايزانة نبقى ازاى
يعنى انا مثلا لو دخلت على اختى لقيتها بتشرب سجاير مثلا
المفروض اقولها اية ( هاتى نفس) علشان ابقى تفكيرى غربى
هههههههههههههههههه
تعرفى انا سالت صديقى راجع من اوربا اجازة بقالة 10 سنين هناك
بقولة متجوزتش لية الفترة دى كلها 
عارفة قالى اية( قالى انا مش حستنى يوم الاقى بنتى داخلة علية بالبوى فريند بتاعها

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*دا معقد اوي الاخ الي بتقول عليه سوري سوري يعني*

*انا اعرف رجاله كتير عرب و سعوديين كمان عاشوا في الغرب و سابوا بناتهم تسافر و ما قالوش كلمه تدخل عليا بالبوي فريند و كدا*

* انا بابا ذات نفسه كان برا و ما فكرش بالاسلوب دا ابدا و اهلي ايه مسلمين كمان هههههههه*

*ثم ان فيه بنات في احياء شعبيه و اهاليهم ما خرجوش من مصر اساسا و بنات يعني طبقات ايه و مصاحبين و عاملين علاقات من ورا اهاليهم *

*و بعدين لو التدخين غلط ما يبقاش غلط ليه للولد و البنت معا او مسموح ليهم هما الاتنين معا*

*نفسي اسئل الراجل الشرقي*

*ايه العلاقه بين الانحلال و السيجاره؟؟؟؟؟؟ *​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> *كيوبيد لاتجننى مش ترد على سؤالى بسؤال :t33:
> 
> انا بتكلم عن الفكرة بتجرد الفكرة المجردة للنزول بالليل
> 
> ...



بصى لو مفيش خطر همانع ليه 
يعنى مثلا لو انا متأكد ان بنتى هتنزل الساعه 2 بالليل ومحدش هيقول عليها كلمه وحشه هنزلها

بس السؤال هنا برضه ايه هى طبيعة المشوار المهم اؤى ده اللى نازلاله الساعه 2

باختصار شديد انا عندى شغل الساعه 9 الصبح
اشوفكم بكره بقى واكون فايق كده عشان الواحد مفروم فى الشغل
وصحيح من ضمن الحاجات اللى مش هتعرف تعملها الانثى انها تشتغل كل الفتره اللى بيشتغلها الراجل وكمان نوعيات الشغل اللى بيشتغلها الراجل:a63:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

> *وكمان بطبيعة المجتمع الشرقى الولد لو انحرف مش هيبقى زى البنت لو انحرفت*​


 
*ااااااااااااااااااااه بس بره مستقبله هيضيع و هيبقي مصيره السجن حتي لو ما عندوش بكارة زي البنت هيخش السجن او ممكن يتطورط لحد الاعدام*​ 
*برضه مش زي البنت*​ 
*جايز*​ 
*فعلا شرقيين جدا ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (21 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ااااااااااااااااااااه بس بره مستقبله هيضيع و هيبقي مصيره السجن حتي لو ما عندوش بكارة زي البنت هيخش السجن او ممكن يتطورط لحد الاعدام*​
> *برضه مش زي البنت*​
> *جايز*​
> *فعلا شرقيين جدا ههههههههههههههه*​




مين اللى قالك انو معندوش بكاره !!!!!

الموضوع طويل وانا لازم اروح دلوقتى للاسف لانى لسه فى المحل
تصبحو على خير
واشوفكم بكره يا بشر:fun_lol:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*الصح هو انه الرجل اله و ممثل الرب علي الارض و البنت منقع الخطيئه و مبلغ الشهوات*

*دا الملخص*

*سلام*​


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*مالهوش لازمه الكلام مع البنات وهما بيتكلموا من منطلق : وصى عليا , انا مش اقل منك , طب اشمعنى انت , الرجل الشرقى ( دى الشماعه اللذيذه) ... الخ لانى مش فاكر الباقى دلوقتى

انا مش بنكر ان دة موجود 

بس مش من العدل اننا ننكر وجود عكسه وبصورة كبيره .. كبيره جدا

ماينفعش تبقى بنتى حبيبتى خايف عليها !!!! دى حرام دى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

الخوف والاهتمام بقى عنصريه وتحكم وافكار رجعيه وعقد !!!!!

ماينفعش نبص للموضوع من التاحيه التانيه الحلوة اللى هناك دى ؟؟

ولا هى دى يا أما بلاش ؟

طب ايه المطلوب ؟

انتى كبنت دلوقتى عايزه ايه ؟ 

علشان الشرقى يبقى كويس ويعجب
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*يبقي عادل في معاملته و يبقي عنده خطوط واضحه و تعريف محدد للصح و الغلط بالنسبه لتربيه ولاده الولد و البنت مش كل حاجه كلام الناس و بس*​ 
*انا لا اهاجم هجوم لاجل الهجوم انا افكاري منظمه اوي علي فكره*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*



مجرد المطالبة بالحقوق والعدل والاحترام بتعتبروها تمرد وعصيان مش كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*اه هوا دا بالظبط و مش بعيد انا و انتي في نظرهم نكون بنات طاقه مجنونه مالهاش كبير كمان ههههههههههههه





			هل بينظرلها ككائن وانسان ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 
لا مكنه ولاد و خدامه و مبلغ لرغباته بس




			ولا انها مجرد جسد وشهوة وعلشان كده لازم محاصرتها ومحاصرة ومراقبة تصرفاتها علشان هى سفيهة وميالة للانحلال فلازم حد يظبطلها اخلاقها
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
اه البنت عار هههههههههههههه و شرف البنت زي عود الكبريت لو ولع مره واحده و لو انه بقي فيه للاسف طرق تستغلها بعض البنات الي ضميرها ميت و بتقدر تضحك علي الراجل هههههههه  و ترجع العود يولع تاني ولا كان حصل حاجه

يا نانسي النقاش غير مجدي لانك لن تجدي الا حرقه الدم و نظره الناس ليكي انك سوري اوي مجنونه او متمرده لانك بتتناقشي في شئ مش من حقك لانك لازم تخضعي و بس في الاخر

سلام</STRONG>​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*



ياتروث ياعسل انا عارفة هما بيقولو عليا ايه يمكن حاجات اوحش من الى انتى قولتيها ديه ههههههههه


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هههههههههههه دا اكيد اوحش دي بنات مجنونه يا خويا دي بنات عايزه تلغينا يا خويا دي بنات تيييييييت يا خويا و هلم جر بس الواحد عارف و بيطنش لاننا لن نمسك قلوب الناس الي في القلب في القلب




			بس هنعمل ايه يابنتى الواحد لازم يقول رأية خلاص زمن الكهف انتهى ومش هيرجع كلنا لازم نعبر عن رأينا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
احب ابشرك زمن الكهف و المشربيه و الحبره و اليشمك راجعين و بقوه 

مش بهزر

سلام</STRONG>​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*



ولا يمكن المجتمع هيتقدم ويبقى مجتمع سوى نفسيا طول ما نص المجتمع ملغى تماما

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
عليا الطلالالالالالالالالالالالالالاق ابقي قابليني لو المجتمع دا اتقدم احلق شنبي لو اتقدم اساسا ههههههههه هما مس عايزين تقدم و سوي نفسي اساسا

يلا دي نظريه الترقي الجيني و نظريه البقاء للاقوي لو تسمعي عليها

سلام يا عسلين*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

> *فهمتينى ياقمرين ؟*




*ماشي يا ستو*

*اه بمناسبه نظره الراجل للست*

*خدي الاغنيه دي*

*ابو الليف دولا مجانين(الستات)*

[YOUTUBE]Sqzn2n8-a3A[/YOUTUBE]

*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*مستهون بالستات يا خويا دولا مجانين هانم ولا بمنديل بأويه دولا مجانين فيهم والله ربع ضارب ههههههههههه استغفر الله العظيم هههههههههههه*

*ادي تعليقات الرجاله يا ستي*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

> *فى مجتمع اساسا تعبان *​




*اسكتي يا بنتي اسكتي احنا الي بنات مجنونه ما الراجل سمح لنا نروح الجامعه هههههههه عايزين ايه تاني احنا المفروض نحمدهم و نشكرهم طول اليوم اصلا*​ 
*احنا الي غلط ههههههههههه*​ 
*سلام *​​​​​​


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*يلهوى على الفكر المتطرف

الحمدلله البنات مش كلها كدة 
*​


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *يلهوى على الفكر المتطرف
> 
> الحمدلله البنات مش كلها كدة
> *​



*ايوة ايوة اظهر وبان عليك الامان ههههههههههههه

انت خلاص عملتنا متطرفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

طيب ناقشنا ياراجل فهمنا الى بيحصل 

ولا انت مش بتتكلم مع حريم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟:new6:
*


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> *قولنا انت الراجل الشرقى عايز ايه من البنت ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> عايزها تقدر حبى وخوفى عليها وأن اى حاجه بعملها بتكون على الاساس دة بـــــــــــس .. لا أفكر فى سيطره او تحكم أو فرض رأى
> ولكن كل ما أسعى اليه الحفـاظ علــيها .. فهل أجرمت ؟؟
> ...



*الخلاصه يا متطرفين ههههههههه

البنت = الولد فى كل حاجه :

أن منعها من نزول متأخر فلأنه خايف عليها من الهوا الطاير

انا بحب واحدة طبيعى خالص هخاف عليها وهمنعها من حاجات انا شايف انه خطر عليها وطريقه المنع هتختلف من شخص لاخر

عن نفسي احب طريقه المناقشه والاقتناع 

اللى يقدر يقنع التانى برأيه وصحه وجهه نظره هو اللى كلامه يمشى

انا قولت متطرفين:ranting: لانكم ركزتم على فئه من العصر الحجرى حتى لو ليها متداد فهو محدود وبينتهى ..

أحنا دلوقتى فى عصر الولد الرقيق الحنين :">
 اللى بيخاف على حبيبته , اخته , مراته من الهوا الطاير*


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*+الحقيقه انا من امبارح وانا متابعه الموضوع والردود بكل اهتمام
ولا ابالغ اذا قلت ان كل مشاركه تستحق منى الرد والنقاش ولكنى لن اثقل عليكم
لا احد ينكر اننا نعيش فى مجتمع ذكورى صارخ بالتناقض .. يراقب البنت ويضعها تحت منظاره وينتظر لها الهفوه اما الولد فهو خارج كل حسابات المراقبه والحساب
والغريب والعجيب انه ومن المعروف انه لا خطأ يقع الا من طرفين فان اكتفينا بعقاب البنت ولوم الولد فهذا منتهى العنصريه وعدم الوعى 
++عزيزتى نانسى بدأتى عنوان موضوعك بكلمة تناقض وهذا يدل على فهمك الجيد لحقيقة المشكله 
فعلا هناك تناقض صارخ  فى تصرفات الشاب الذى يتباهى بعدد البنات اللى بيعرفهم وبيخرج معاهم ويلفت انتباهه المتحررات ويصارحهم باعجابه بهم وبانهم متمردين على المجتمع بافكاره المتخلفه .. ويظل يتنقل بين علاقه عاطفيه واخرى بلا اى احساس بانه يفعل شيئاً خطأ .
ومع كل هذا التحرر ولن اقول الحريه فهى بريئه من هذه الافعال نجده وبسبب افكاره الملوثه عن البنات يضيق الخناق على اخته فيمنعها ان تخرج او حتى تبتسم 
هو فى نظره يحميها من الوصول لمستوى البنات اللى بيعرفهم 
ووقت ان يقرر الزواج يبحث عن فتاه لم تصل لاذناها كلمة اعجاب ولم ترى عيونها ابتسامة شاب غيره 
قمة التناقض
يفعل ما يشاء وما يفعله يجعله يسىء لمن يهمه امرهم من البنات 
هنا لن الومه على خوفه عليهم  هلومه على انه بيعمل الغلط وبيشارك فيه وبيرجع يحرمه
+ عزيزى الشاب تذكر ان من تغازلها وتسعى بمنتهى الطرق للايقاع بها هى اخت لشاب مثلك وان ما تفعله قد يحدث مع اختك 
ودائما نتيجة ما يفعله هذا النوع من الشباب المستهترين هو انعدام الثقه فى كل البنات 
ومن هنا يأتى الفكر الشرقى الذى يبحث عن عفة البنت ولا يطالب الرجل بها 
اسفه ع الاطاله ولكنه موضوع يثير بداخلى الكثير والكثير من الافكار والاراء 
ميرررسى يا نانسى واسمحيلى فقد تكون لى عوده مره اخرى*


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

اسمحو لى ان ابدى رأى فى المساواة بين الرجل و المرأة و عدم مساواة الرجل بالمرأة عند الرجل الشرقى
طبعا العنوان غلط اصلا لماذا؟ لانه هناك فرق بين المجتمع الشرقى و المجتمع العربي
فالمجتمع العربي هو الذى نعيش فيه اما اذا قلنا اننا مجتمع شرقى فهذا خطأ لانه هناك دول شرقية مثل الغرب تماما مثل الصين و اليابان و جميع دول جنوب شرق آسيا و ايضا تركيا و استراليا و.....الخ
اما مجتمعنا فهو المجتمع العربي من المغرب الى الأمارات و ما حولهما فهذه دول عربية و بها نبذة تعصبية تجاه الجنس بين الرجل و المرأة و العرق و غيره
فدعونى ان ابدى بعض الملاحظات التى يمكن ان تفهما المرأة خطأ من الرجل
مثلا لو نلاحظ فى العمل فهناك اعلانات كثيرة تطلب آنسة حسنة المظهر او أمرأة مع اننا نجد ان هذه الاعمال لا تناسب المرأة مثل محلات بيع ملابس الرجال!!!!!!!!!!! فهل يصح ان تقف المرأة و هناك رجل امامها يبدل ملابسه؟ و لماذا اصلا هذه الاعلانات تطلب آنسة و حسنة المظهر ولا تشترط الخبرة اليس هذا يدل ان اصحاب هذه الاشغال يريدون شئ من الفتاة الساذجة؟ هذا مثال بسيط بالنسبة لعمل المرأة وهذا لا يمنع ان تعمل المرأة و لكن فى المهنة و المكان المناسب لها و ليس عمل عشوائى
اما بخصوص حرية المرأة فى النزول الى الشارع و حريتها فى العودة فى اى وقت فعندما يمنعها اهلها من ذلك ما هو الا خوف عليها و ليس التحكم فيها فكما نرى و نسمع حالات الاغتصاب و القتل و الخطف و اسلمة الفتيات و يستغل اى مجرم وجود الفتاة بمفردها لينفذ جريمته و للعلم ان هذا الموضوع موجود ايضا فى اوربا و امريكا و الدول المتقدمة اى انه لا يرتبط بالتعليم او الجهل او الرجل العربي فقط وانما هى حالة عامة و عالمية تحدث فى كل العالم
بالنسبة لملابس المرأة فهى حرة ان تلبس ما تشاء شرط ان تلبس ما يليق بالفتاة المسيحية ان تلبسه للاسف اجد اليوم معظم الفتيات يلبسون ملابس لا تلبسها راقصة و يضعون صليب كانهم يريدون القول ان المسيحية تعلم الخلاعة و الاستهتار دعايا سيئة فنجد الفتاة تلبس ملابس ضيقة و بدى يظهر صدرها و تلبس صليب و تكون واضعة لمساحيق التجميل بدرجة لافتة للانظار و مع كل هذا فتريد ان تمشى هكذا دون ان ينظر لها احد او يتحرش بها ؟؟؟؟؟
هناك ايضا موضوع الحرية فى الحب و الصداقة فللاسف الفتاة الان يمكن ان تقع فى علاقة صداقة او حب بدون علم اهلها و رضاهم و ايضا تذهب لمقابلته منفردين ببعضهما البعض و يمكن ان يكون هذا الشخص غير جدير بها او ان يكون مستغل لها باسم الحب حتى ياخذ منها ما يريده و هناك من يلعب بعواطفها و الاخطر من هذا عندما يكون الشخص غير مسيحى و غير مؤمن من اصله فيمكن ان يقنعها انه مسيحى ثم يجعلها تقع فى حبه ثم تفاجئ انه مسلم وعندها يجبرها على الجواز به و اسلمتها وهذا ما يحدث كثيرا هذه الايام او يطلب منها ان تقابله بدون علم اهلها فيخطفها و يجبرها على الاسلام
وهناك الكثير و الكثير من الاشياء التى يمكن ان تحدث لاى فتاة اذا لم تكن حذرة و اعتقدت ان الحرية هى ان تفعل ما تشاء دون تدخل من احد فحتى الرجل فى هذا العصر يمشى حذرا لكى لا يعتدى عليه اللصوص و المجرمين فهذا العصر هو عصر الاجرام و لا يوجد أمان ابدا سواء للرجل او المرأة
انا اعلم ان هناك من سينتقدنى او يتضايق من كلامى و لكن هذه هى الحقيقة و من له راى اخر فليرد به على كلامى


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*طريقه الحوار مش عجبانى !!!*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 ديسمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *طريقه الحوار مش عجبانى !!!*​



*يا ريت تحدد قصدك
انهى حوار او انهى مشاركه اعتبرتها مسيئه ؟؟*


----------



## besm alslib (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا اعتراضي الاول وقبل ما اعلق على الموضوع هيكون على فكره ان دي تربية الام *

*وعلى فكره دي اكبر غلط المعظم بيؤمن فيه ومقتنع فيه وده سبب جمله مشهوره جدا الكل بيقولها لو الطفل او الولاد عملو اي شي غلط امهم ما عرفت تربيهم*

*والمشكله اننا في قرن فيه برامج تلفزيونيه وانترنت ومقالات علميه كلها اكدت وما زالت تؤكد ان العادات اللي بيكتسبها الطفل من الصغر*

*هي عادات وراثيه ومن فترة قرات موضوع في المنتدى الثقافي بيقول ان حتى الخيانه هي ناتجه عن الوراثه*

*الام اوك انا معاكم ان عليها عبئ تقيل لكن انا كام واعتقد اي ام هتمر هتايدني في الفكره ان احنا بنربي اولادنا على شي وبنلاقي شي تاني اتزرع بتفكيرهم وكمثال بسيط*

*ابني من صغره وانا بعلمه ان متله متل اخته وبحاول حتى اخليه يشتغل بالبيت متلها *

*ومع هيك ابني طالع عصبي كتير وكل ما بيحكي بيقول بنت وولد ومزروع جواه فكرة الولد غير البنت *

*مع العلم اني ضد هالشي وبحاربه كمان وعلى فكره انا سبق وسالت اخصائيه نفسيه منشانه عن هالموضوع *

*اكدتلي هي ان الاب هو الاساس في اكتساب العادات وفورا سالتني اذا كان زوجي بيفكر بهالاسلوب ولا لا*

*وقالت ان الاولاد وعلى فكره حتى الاولاد اللي ما بيحبو ابوهم بشكل تلقائي الاب بيكون هو قدوتهم وبيحبو يقلدوه بكل شي فبياخدو طباعه بشكل تلقائي *

*يعني مع احترامي لكل اللي قالو الغلط من الام فعفوا منكم وعن تجربه طباع الاولاد بنسبة 90 % مكتسبه من الاب سواء بالوراثه او بالاقتداء*


*-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*


*وهلا نرجع للموضوع نفسه *

*تناقض عقلية الرجل طبعا غير انا عملية وراثيه الا انها نابعه من التعاليم الاسلاميه اللي استقوها اهالينا من المجتمع اللي عايشين فيه*

*بالاضافه الى انها الانانيه اللي اتزرعت جوا الرجل بشكل لا ارادي *

*الانانيه في فرض اي شي على المراه بغض النظر عن ان ايش الشي المفروض *

*هو كمثال بسيط (( انتي هتجيبيلنا الكلام ))  (( انتي هتفضحينا بين العالم )) (( انا فلان الفلاني يقولو بنتي عملت كزا ))*

*يعني اعتقد انها انانيه قبل ما تكون خوف او قلق على البنت نفسها *

*لان الاب اللي هيخاف على بنته اكيد هيخاف على ابنه كمان بنفس القدر واكتر الا ان القيود مفروضه على البنت ومتاحه للولد وهاد دليل اكبر على ان القصه قصة مشاعر انانيه مش خوف وقلق*

*وطبعا الكلام نفسه ينطبق على الاخوه كمان مش بس الاباء*


*ملاحظه : انا كلامي من منطق الاغلبيه مش من منطق التعميم لان اكيد في اخوه واباء فرضهم اشياء معينه هو نابع من الخوف المطلق لكن هدول بنكتشفهم لو حسينا انهم بيخافو على اولادهم الشباب كمان بنفس المقدار خوفهم وحرصهم على البنات *


*-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*


*بالنسبه للي بيسالو ان انا لو عنا بنت هنخليها تخرج بوقت متاخر *

*هقول اكيد لا طبعا بس ده هيكون منطبق على ابني كمان مش بس بنوتتي*

*مع العلم اني لما بنتي بتخرج من البيت بكون متطمنه عليها اكتر من لما ابني بيخرج *

*لانها بتتحمل مسؤليه ولما بقولها على وقت معين بتلتزم فيه بعكس ابني تمامااااا *

*واعتقد ان اي بنت كمان بيكون عندها نفس الاحساس بالمسؤليه*


*-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-*


*بالنسبه لاقات العمل اللي بيشتغلها الرجل اكتر من المراه فاسمحولي كمان معلومه غلط*

*الرجال بيرجع على بيته بحط رجل على رجل وبيصير يعطي اوامر بعكس المراه اللي بترجع من شغلها *

*وبتصير تشتغل في بيتها وبتهتم باولادها وبالاخر بيرجع الرجال يتامر عليها وطبعا عليها انها تعمل كل المطلوب واكتر *

*والا هيتقال عليها مهمله وكلام كتير تاني بالاضافه كمان الا ان غير الشغل ووشغل البيت اللي بتتحمله*

*فه بتتحمل الهموم اكتر والاعباء باشكالها بتلاقي الام هي دايما اللي بيتصلو فيها لما بيصير اي مشكله بالمدارس او حتى اخطاء الاولاد برا المدارس*

*همهم لما بيدرسو ولما ما بيدرسو *

*هم الرجل لو عندو مشاكل بالشغل وهموم الاهل لو في مشاكل عندهم واخواتها طبعا *

*غير الاصدقاء وغير لو بيمرو بضيقه بتلاقيها هي الصدر الحنون واللي لازم تستوعب الرجل اللي بيكون عصبي*

*وبيفش خلقه فيها هي *

*بالمقابل هي بتكتم احزانها جواها وبتتحمل كل شي بتم ساكت *

*فلو فكرنا شوي مين بجد اللي بيتحمل وبيتعب اكتر بخلي للرد الكم انتم *



*ملاحظه : هكرر ان هاد واقع الاغلبيه لكني ما بعمم لان اكيد في ناس تانيه ما عندها القدره عالتحمل بس الاكيد انها نسبه بسيطه *










*معلش كالعاده رغيت كتير جدااااااا بس حسيت اني لازم ارد على الكلام اللي قراته *


*وان شاء الرب متابعه معكم *





*تسلم ايديكي يا قمر على الموضوع بجد مميز وبيستاهل النقاش *

*(( بس ارحمو الامهات شوياااااااات ))*



​


----------



## روزي86 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

انا مش متابعه الموضوع من الاول

لكن بشكر صاحبة الموضوع علي المناقشه الممتعه دي

تاني حاجه بشكرك يا دونا

كلامك بجد تحفه وبالفعل بيحصل وبنشوفه في المجتمع 

بس  بجد كلامك ده صح جدا وياريت الفكره دي تتغير 

وربنا يوفق الجميع بحياه سعيده​


----------



## روزي86 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *انا اعتراضي الاول وقبل ما اعلق على الموضوع هيكون على فكره ان دي تربية الام *​
> 
> *وعلى فكره دي اكبر غلط المعظم بيؤمن فيه ومقتنع فيه وده سبب جمله مشهوره جدا الكل بيقولها لو الطفل او الولاد عملو اي شي غلط امهم ما عرفت تربيهم*​
> *والمشكله اننا في قرن فيه برامج تلفزيونيه وانترنت ومقالات علميه كلها اكدت وما زالت تؤكد ان العادات اللي بيكتسبها الطفل من الصغر*​
> ...


 

ههههههههه عسوله انتي يا حبي بجد


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *يا ريت تحدد قصدك
> انهى حوار او انهى مشاركه اعتبرتها مسيئه ؟؟*



*ياااااعم ايه العين الحمرا دى بس  :new6:  

++++++

مشاركتك ومشاركه نانسي الاخيره بتتكلموا فى دايره مقفوله فى حاجه واحدة معينه متجاهلين باقى ابعاد الموضوع 

كلامكم فى الاخر انحصر على الفئه المنحرفه من الشباب !

اشمعنى التعميم فى حاجه زى كدة ؟ طب فين الباقى فين الفئه المتحضره 
والمقتنعه تماما بالتحضر ومش سطحيا زى ما قولتى 

طب ما احنا ممكن نتكلم بقى على البنات المنحرفه :

فى بنات منحرفه فعلا وعايز رابط وحاكم عليها  غير كدة هتضيع 

ياما بشوف بنات خفيفه بنظرة واحدة تقع !!! لو ولد شاورلها برجليه هتجرى عليه 

النوعيه دى تفتكرى ممكن تسيبيها براحتها وتخرج وقت ما تحب ؟؟؟؟ 

هتقولى دى مش حاله عامه دول فئه ... الخ

طب ماهو نفس الكلام الولد المنحرف ده اللى بيغلط بره وبيخنق على اهل بيته دى مش حاله عامه زى ماهى النوعيه دى فى بردو النوعيه العاقله المتحضره 

مش قادرين تفهموا عقل الراجل صح لحد دلوقتى !!!!!!!*

*الرجل المتحضر ..*


----------



## روزي86 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ياااااعم ايه العين الحمرا دى بس :new6: *
> 
> *++++++*
> 
> ...





كلامك مهم جدا يا مارسلينو

وبالنسبه للجمل دي اللي انت قولتها لانهم لفتوا نظري جدا:

*فى بنات منحرفه فعلا وعايز رابط وحاكم عليها غير كدة هتضيع *

*ياما بشوف بنات خفيفه بنظرة واحدة تقع !!! لو ولد شاورلها برجليه هتجرى عليه *

*النوعيه دى تفتكرى ممكن تسيبيها براحتها وتخرج وقت ما تحب ؟؟؟؟*

*كلامك صح في وفي كتير كمان*
بس اعتقد انه لو شاب بيخاف علي البنت زي اخته او قريبته اكيد هينصحها ويعرفها انها غلط وان كده مش صح 

او من الاصل مش هيسمح لنفسه انه يلعب بيها بكلمتين عشان هي خفيفة زي ما بتقول لانه عنده اخوات وقرايب واكيد مايسمحش انه يحصل معاهم كده

مش عارفه بقي انا قدرت اوصل وجهة نظري او لا هههههه


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *ياااااعم ايه العين الحمرا دى بس  :new6:
> 
> ++++++
> 
> ...



*مارسلينو الغالى انت ليه بتقفش بسرعة يابنى اشربلك عصير ليمون وتعالى ههههههههههه

مارسلينو بتتكلم عن البنت الخفيفة الى بنظرة بتوقع وان ديه مينفعش تسيبها ولازم تحكم عليها هههههههههههه

مين الى ادالك الحق انك تكون وصى على اى بنت حتى لو كانت اختك طالما انها عدت سن النضج ؟

خلى بالك انا بتكلم على الوصاية الاخلاقية مش النصيحة والتوعية 

انت ممكن تنصحها وتوعيها لكن مش تكون وصى عليها وتمنعها من الخروج وتسحب منها الموبايل وممكن تضربها بحجة انك بتربيها 

تربى مين ؟ تربى بنت نضجت ؟ وهى مش عارفة تفرق بين الغلط والصح ؟ مش عارفة تختار طريق حياتها محتاجة حد دايما يصححلها الطريق ؟

ليه التعامل مع البنت حتى لو كانت كبيرة وناضجة على انها طفلة صغيرة او قطة ممكن نحبسها فى البيت ؟

كل ده ومش قادر توصل انا اقصد ايه 

ياغالى انا اقصد ان الشخص الناضج سوء ولد او بنت مسئول عن تصرفاته الشخصية واختياراته الشخصية دون الحاجة لشخص اخر يكون وصى على اخلاقة وضميرة ويكون شرطى اخلاقى عليه 

عزيزى مارسللينو المجتمع حط كل الاخلاق والقيم الى هو مش بينفذها اصلا على اكتاف المرأة 

المجتمع كله فاسد وفى نفس الوقت بيطالب البنت انها تكون مؤدبة وعفيفة هههههههههه طيب ما الاسهل ان كل واحد يبدأ بنفسه احسن بدل ماهو مشغول بغيره 

تقدر تقولى ايه نظرة المجتمع للشاب الى ليه علاقات ببنات كتير ؟

وعلى فكرة انا مقصدش علاقات مش كويسة لا انا اقصد شاب عادى جدا بس يعرف بنات كتير وبيكلمهم وبس 

ده هيقولو عليه ايه فى المجتمع ؟ شخص طبعا طبيعى جدا وعادى مش كده ؟ مش هيبقى عنده اى مشكله انه يتجوز اى بنت صح ؟

طيب اقلب الموضوع وخليها بنت تعرف شباب كتير فى الشغل او الكنيسة 

هتبقى عليها علامات استفهام كتير واى ولد يفكر الارتباط بيها هيبقى خايف ومرعوب من النقطة ديه 

بص يامارسلينو العقلية العربية عقلية تفتقد البراءة فى التفكير 

دايما كل شئ بيتفسر بشكل منحرف وجنسى 

وعلشان كده مثلا تلاقى انهم بيفسرو تصرفات البنت وكلامها وضحكتها بتفسيرات فاسدة لان العقلية مفيهاش براءة من جوه فى التفكير فأى تصرف بيتفسر تفسير سئ 

تقدر تقولى ايه الحكمة فى ان الولد يضحك بصوت عالى فى الشارع مع اصحابه والبنتمع اصحابها متقدرش تضحك بصوت عالى ؟

فكر كده فيها بتجرد بعيد عن كلام الناس والحاجات الى احنا اتربينا عليها 

ايه مصدر قلة الادب فى ان بنت ماشية فى الشارع مع اصحابها وبيضحكو فصوتهم على شويه ايه قلة الادب فى كده نفسى افهمها؟

فين قلة الادب فى الفعل نفسه كفعل 

عارف قلة الادب موجودة فين ؟ موجودة فى دماغ الناس الى بتراقب البنت 

والى بتفسر كل تصرف بتعمله البنت بتفسير جسدى فقط 

وده اصله النظرة الجسدية البحتة للمرأة فى المجتمع 

ومتزعلش احنا بنهذر معاك هههههههه

*


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *أخ *mzajnjy
> 
> *كل الى انت قولته ده انا مش هختلف معاك ان فى حالات خطف واغتصاب وحاجات وافلام رعب وده بيحصل للولاد على فكرة مش للبنات بس *
> 
> ...


 كويس يا اخت نانسى انك موافقة على كلامى و بخصوص بقى البنت المغتصبة فاسمحيلى مش كل البنات ضحية من وجهة نظرى ازاى بقى
البنت اللى المفروض نساعدها بجد و نقف معاها و الضحية الحقيقية هى البنت اللى تم اغتصابها رغم عنها ولازم اهلها و المجتمع ان هى ضحية مش مجرمة و ان اغتصابها ده حادثة زى كل الحوادث اللى بتحصل لاى انسان عادى يطلع عليه مجرم و يعتدى عليه وهى دى اللى المفروض نقف جنبها و نحاول نخليها تنسى الجريمة البشعة اللى حصلتلها و بالعكس انا عن نفسى هبقى فخور انى اتقدم ليها و اتجوزها مش ارميها و اقول لا دى مجرمة لان فعلا ممكن البنت دى تكون اشرف من واحدة تانية محافظة على نفسها من برة و هى من جوة وحشة
اما بقى الحالة التانية بقى البنت اللى بيتم اغتصابها بارادتها اه متستغربوش بارادتها ازاى بقى
زى البنت اللى تفرط فى نفسها لراجل بدافع الحب و يوعدها بالجواز و تعمل معاه علاقة جنسية خارج الجواز ده بقى لا هو ولا اى حد تانى يتجوزها لانها هى اللى ضيعت شرفها بايدها صحيح هو اغتصبها باسم الحب بس هى اللى ادته الفرصة يعمل كده
و البنت اللى تخرج من ورا اهلها و تقابل واحد حتى لو خطيبها و يعتدى عليها حتى ولو مسلمتوش نفسها هى برده الغلطانة علشان وافقت انها تقابل واحد وحدهم 
و البنت اللى تهرب من اهلها و تروح لواحد وعدها بالجواز و يغتصبها و يرميها برده هى اللى جنت على نفسها
و البنت اللى تلبس ملابس توحى انها فتاة ليل او اللى تمشى فى شوارع فى وقت متاخر لوحدها بارادتها مش غصب عنها برده هى اللى عملت كده فى نفسها


----------



## حبيب يسوع (22 ديسمبر 2010)

هذه موررثات فى المجتمع


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*يااااااااااااا صبر ايوووب *:heat:​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *أخى يعنى ايه شرف ؟*
> 
> *ماهو تعريف الشرف ؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


 ومين قال ان الولد برئ الولد فيه منه نوعين الاول الذئب و الثانى الجردل
الذئب ده بقى اللى عاوز يفترس الضحية اللى قدامه سواء بالهجوم مباشرة او استخدام الحيلة لايقاعها
الجردل ده بقى اللى يندلق ورا البنت و شهواته يعنى فيه بنات برده بتغرى الولاد عن قصد و طبعا مش كل البنات عندهم شرف فى الطرفين سواء الولد او البنت فيه الكويس و الوحش صح ولا لا
اما بقى الشرف مش غشاء البكارة لانه لو كده فيه عمليات بتتعمل فى اقل من 5 دقائق و البنت ترجع طبيعى بس الشرف الحقيقي هو اخلاق البنت نفسها و انها متفرطش فى جسمها ابدا و تكون افكارها نظيفة خالية من الشهوات هو ده الشرف الحقيقي
بالنسبة للبنت اللى لبست لبس مش مناسب و خرجت من ورا اهلها و كانت هى السبب فيما وصلتله بارادتها فالبنت اللى من النوع ده بعيدة اصلا عن ربنا و عن طاعة والديها لان البنت المتدينة قبل ما تخاف من الناس بتخاف من الله و تتخذ من العذراء و القديسات مثالا لها و معظم البنات اللى من النوعية دى مش بيكونو ندمانين اصلا اما اللى ندمت بجد و صلحت نفسها فدى لازم نقف جنبها و بخصوص النسيان عاوز اقولك ان الاخلاق مفهاش نسيان يعنى اهلها لما يقلولها متلبسيش كده او تخرج من وراهم يبقى ده اسمه انحلال اخلاقى مش نسيان
و الولد اللى ادمن ده لو هو بطل ادمان و سعدناه و رجع تانى لاى سبب للادمان يبقى هو اللى عمل كده فى نفسه اضمن منين انا لو اتجوزت واحدة سلمت نفسها لواحد و هرب منها و متجوزهاش انها مش هتسلم نفسها لحد تانى بعد الجواز؟هو فيه اغلى من الجسد علشان تفرط فيه؟
و الولد اللى غلط معاها ده لازم يتعاقب من المجتمع و قانونيا كمان مش مجرد اننا نرفض انه يتجوز بنت من بناتنا ده كمان يستاهل الاعدام
انا لما اتكلمت عن البنت اللى حبت واحد و اعتدى عليها اتكلمت على البنت اللى حبته من غير موافقة اهلها و البنت اللى خرجت معاه بدون علمهم و لوحدهم و مفيش واحد هيعتدى على واحدة فى الشارع يعنى لازم تكون هى طلعت معاه شقة بارادتها ولا ايه؟
و بالنسبة لمشاعر البنت فممكن تطلع مشاعرها بعد ما تتجوز مش لازم تتطلعها قبل الجواز المفروض البنت تعرف انها زى الماس لو اتلوث بالطين ميبقالوش قيمة و تخليها عارفة انها غالية و تتقل مش اول ما تيجى الفرصة تروح مرجعة "تستفرغ" مشاعرها مرة واحدة 
و بعدين متنسيش ان القانون لا يحمى المغفلين و طالما البنت سلمتها نفسها بارادتها يبقى هى مغفلة حسب القانون ولا جريمة قانونية عليه و لكن البنت اللى بيتم الاعتداء عليها بياخد المجرم أعدام


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> *أخى انت شرقى بأمتياز ههههههههه لا غش فيك يعنى :new6:*
> 
> *اولا ليه مشاعر البنت تطلعها بعد الجواز ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليه انت تطلعها قبل وتطالب البنت تطلعها بعد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


عارفة ليه تطلع مشاعرها بعد الجواز؟ لانى زى ما قلتلك ان البنت زى الماسة شئ ثمين مش زى الولد شئ عادى
البنت لازم متحسسش الولد انه نال غرضه ابدا لازم تتقل عليه و تتقل علشان يحس بقيمتها و على راى المثل علشان الورد يتسقى العليق و علشان الشوك اللى فى الورد بحب الورد:fun_lol:
اى حاجة بتيجى سهلة بتضيع بسهولة اما اللى بيجى بعد صعوبة حتى ولو شئ قليل بيبقى فى نظر اللى جاهد و تعب علشان يوصله حاجة غالية قوى يعنى مثلا
لو انتى جاتلك هدية بمليون جنيه و فى نفس الوقت فضلتى 20 سنة تحوشى علشان تجيبى حاجة نفسك فيها مع انها متساويش 1000 جنيه انهى اللى هتزعلى عليه اكتر لما يضيع؟ الهدية اللى جتلك على الجاهز ولا الحاجة اللى فضلتى سنين طويلة مستنياها و تعبتى علشان تجبيها


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بخصوص بقى باقى مشاركتك فاسمحيلى ده مش غلطتى انا دى غلطة القانون و المجتمع انا قلتلك المفروض يحصل وانتى موافقة عليه بس اكمنه مش بيحصل يبقى العيب مش فيا العيب فى اللى مش بينفذه صح ولا لا


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *معلش يعنى ايه جوهرة وثمينة والكلام ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> 
> *هى علشان جوهرة وثمينة اكبتها ؟؟؟؟؟؟ طيب مين الى ادالك الحق فى امتلاك الجوهرة الثمينة المكنونة علشان تمتلكها وتحددلها امته تطلع مشاعرهاوامته لا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ افرض هى مش عايزة تبقى جوهرة ولا حاجة وعايزة تبقى بنى ادمة من صنف البشر وتعبر عن مشاعرها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ليه بتتكلم بلسانها وتقررلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> واقررلها ليه و فين انا قلت انى اقررلها و اتكلم بلسانها ما شاء الله اليومين دول البنات لسانهم 90 متر عندهم الحرية لرفض العريس او انهم يقبلوه بس كل الحكاية ان من مصلحة البنت انها متبقاش سهلة قوى مع الولد بالعكس كمان ده انا اللى قلته يخلى للبنت قيمة اكتر من اللى قلتيه انتى علشان لو اى ولد حس ان البنت بتبادله المشاعر هينهزها فرصة علشان يفرض قراراته عليها لكن لو هى تقيلة و مش خفيفة يعنى مش اول ما يقولها بحبك تعيطله و تقوله وانا كمان يا محمد من اول ما شفتك جالى كونفلكت فى نافوخى ضرب مع الشريات التاجى لقلبي و حبيتك ساعتها محمد بقى هيقول قشطة يا معلم اهو كده البت وقعت فى حبك يا واد يلا بقى اتحكم فيها و هاتك بقى يا تحكم انا يا دلال خايف عليكى متنزليش
> ...


اولا يعنى ايه كبت مشاعرها هى استفادت ايه لما قالتله انا بحبك غير انها بقت زى الخاتم فى صباعه يحركها وقت ما يحب و يخلعها وقت ما يحب الطفل الصغير لما تخلفى ان شاء الله كده بعد 60 سنة هتلاقيه بيبوظ اللعبة اللى جتله على طول و يحافظ على اللعبة اللى عيط و عمل قرد علشان تجبيهاله
و بالنسبة للبنت اللى غلطت و ساعدت فى عملية اغتصابها فهى مشتركة فى الجريمة يعنى مش بريئة برائة كلية خالص و ده يتوقف زى ما قلتلك قبل كده لو البنت دى ندمت و اتصلح حالها يبقى تستاهل الوقوف جنبها مهمهاش و فضلت على حالها تستاهل اللى جرالها مش كده ولا ايه
ثم اصلا ليه البنت تستنى فى الغلط لحد ما يحصل المحظور و ترجع تعيط طب مهو من الاول الفرصة فى ايدها يعنى مثلا متذاكريش طول السنة و ترجعى تعيطى لما تسقطى طب ما انتى اللى عملتى كده فى نفسك مش حد اللى عملك كده و الوقاية خير من العلاج و على راى الاعلان بتاع البلهرسيا العلاج بقى بالحبوب مش بالحقن زى زمان


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

> و بالنسبة للبنت اللى غلطت و ساعدت فى عملية اغتصابها فهى مشتركة فى الجريمة يعنى مش بريئة برائة كلية خالص و ده يتوقف زى ما قلتلك قبل كده لو البنت دى ندمت و اتصلح حالها يبقى تستاهل الوقوف جنبها مهمهاش و فضلت على حالها تستاهل اللى جرالها مش كده ولا ايه


 
كلامك حرق دمي بجد حقيقي فعلا مهما قولت مش هوصف

يا اخي مش كل البنات بتساعد في عمليه اغتصابها

انت تعرف ايه اصلا عن الموضوع دا

فيه بنات بتبقي قاعده في بيتها و بتغتصب من قرايبها و فيه بنات بتبقي ماشيه في الشارع و بتتعرض لمحاولات و هلم جر مش كل الظروف هي الي في دماغك ان البنت ماشيه عريانه و بتعاكس الراجل يقوم يغتصبها؟؟؟؟

دا وصلت للاطفال البنات الصغيرين

عجيب اوي رايك بجد لانه فيه ضحايا فعلا

سلام​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

> *لو انتى جاتلك هدية بمليون جنيه و فى نفس الوقت فضلتى 20 سنة تحوشى علشان تجيبى حاجة نفسك فيها مع انها متساويش 1000 جنيه انهى اللى هتزعلى عليه اكتر لما يضيع؟ الهدية اللى جتلك على الجاهز ولا الحاجة اللى فضلتى سنين طويلة مستنياها و تعبتى علشان تجبيها *




*البنت انسان مش بضاعه علي فكره*

*علي فكر كتر التقل بيقتل الحب*

*فيه ستات تحول التقل عندهم لعجرفه و تمنع علي الراجل علطول لدرجه انه الموضوع دا بقي سبب لشجار بينهم انه خلالالالالالالالاص عاوزها تعبر عن مشارعها حبتيييين و يحس انها بتبداله نفس المشاعر و هي بسبب افكار التقل و البنت ورده و البنت بضاعه و البنت ماسه خلاص بقت تمثال شمع مش بتبقدر تبادله ذات المشاعر تحت حجه التقل و يبقي الحب ممل من طرف واحد وقتها*

*هل انت بسبب التقل ترضي تحب تمثال مش بيبادلك اي شعور (عشان قيمه البضاعه تزيد)*

*فيه بنات اعرفها عملت كدا و تقلت اوي بقي خسرت الي بتحبه*

*النصايح علي فكره مش مفيده اوي لان المشاعر مالهاش قاعده فيه رجاله عايزه تلاقي ست ليها احساس برضه*​ 
سلام


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

> بقى الشرف مش غشاء البكارة لانه لو كده فيه عمليات بتتعمل فى اقل من 5 دقائق و البنت ترجع طبيعى


 
*طب دا سبب ممكن يخليك تشك في كل البنات اليومين دول ماهي تقدر تمثل عليك برضه انها رابعه العدويه...لحد ما تقع و تتجوز*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> كلامك حرق دمي بجد حقيقي فعلا مهما قولت مش هوصف​
> يا اخي مش كل البنات بتساعد في عمليه اغتصابها​
> انت تعرف ايه اصلا عن الموضوع دا​
> فيه بنات بتبقي قاعده في بيتها و بتغتصب من قرايبها و فيه بنات بتبقي ماشيه في الشارع و بتتعرض لمحاولات و هلم جر مش كل الظروف هي الي في دماغك ان البنت ماشيه عريانه و بتعاكس الراجل يقوم يغتصبها؟؟؟؟​
> ...


 ولا يحرق دمك ولا حاجة و عندك واحد طفاية نطفى الدم اللى اتحرق:99:
لو كنتى قريتى المشاركات اللى قبل دى كنتى عرفتى انى اثتثنيت المغلوب على امرها و قلت انها ملهاش ذنب و الذنب على المجرم اللى عمل فيها كده و من حقها علينا اننا نساعدها و نقف جنبها لانها ضحية بس الاخت نانسى ركزت معايا على النوع التانى اللى سهلت عملية اغتصابها بافعالاها و ارادتها


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*حتي لو بافعالها هي اتعرضت لجريمه بشعه و فيه حوادث اغتصاب بتنتهي بالذبح و السرقه*​ 
*عارف اناعارفه انه فيه بنات تستاهل الشنق و الحرق بس عارف لو ما عقبناش جريمه الاغتصاب و تهاوننا فيها المجتمع هيفلت اكتر  ماهو فالت *​ 
*و اخيرا اخي المبارك لو انت مسيحي يرجي الهدوء شويه *​ 
*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *البنت انسان مش بضاعه علي فكره*​
> *علي فكر كتر التقل بيقتل الحب*​
> *فيه ستات تحول التقل عندهم لعجرفه و تمنع علي الراجل علطول لدرجه انه الموضوع دا بقي سبب لشجار بينهم انه خلالالالالالالالاص عاوزها تعبر عن مشارعها حبتيييين و يحس انها بتبداله نفس المشاعر و هي بسبب افكار التقل و البنت ورده و البنت بضاعه و البنت ماسه خلاص بقت تمثال شمع مش بتبقدر تبادله ذات المشاعر تحت حجه التقل و يبقي الحب ممل من طرف واحد وقتها*​
> *هل انت بسبب التقل ترضي تحب تمثال مش بيبادلك اي شعور (عشان قيمه البضاعه تزيد)*​
> ...


ومين قال ان البنت بضاعة بس البضاعة ليها تمن و البنت غالية جدا و محدش يقدر على تمنها 
اما بقى تحول التقل لعجرفة و تكبر ده حاجة غلط فيها هي مش اكتر ولا اقل كل اللى اقصده بالتقل انها متندلقش على الراجل مش اى حد يقولها بحبك و كلمتين من بتوع تامر دسنى يبقى خلاص بقى نفضفض و تقوله وانا كمان و تبقى زى الخاتم فى صباعه و التقل صنعة برده يا حجة و الحب الحقيقي مش بالكلام ده بالافعال يعنى مش مجرد ان البنت تقول للولد بحبك يبقى هو ده الحب لا طبعا الحب يكون تضحية و مشاركة بس ميكونش استغلال من طرف للطرف التانى يعنى من الاخر حاولى تعملى لنفسك قيمة قدام اللى بتحبيه ووضحيله انك مش سهلة مش اى حاجة يطلبها تقولى سمعا و طاعا سيدى


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *طب دا سبب ممكن يخليك تشك في كل البنات اليومين دول ماهي تقدر تمثل عليك برضه انها رابعه العدويه...لحد ما تقع و تتجوز*​


طبعا النوع اللى زكرته قبل كده وهو نوع الرجل الجردل هو اللى ممكن يقع على طول لكن الحب الحقيقي بيتحس مش من مجرد كلام و مظاهر الحب الحقيقي من غير ما هى تتكلم انا احس بيها و من غير ما انا اتكلم هى تحس بيا و نضحى علشان بعض ثم ايش دخل رابعة العدوية رضى الله عنها و حبسها فى جهنم فى الكلام اللى بنقوله ده معرفتيش تستشهدى بواحدة شريفة يعنى
ام انك من خلفية اسلامية؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*للاسف الشديد اخي الفاضل هناك ستات استغلت موضوع التقل دا و اتحول فعلا لعجرفه عشان كل شويه يجري يشتري لها و تخلص جيبه و تركعه تحت رجليها لو الراجل ضعيف ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يعني الراجل يبقي اهبل *

*هو الحب مشاركه انما التقل حاجه و التمنع حاجه*

*التمنع هو الحبه الحلوه كدا الي بتحمي الحب او زي ما قولت الصنعه*

*انما التقل رزااااااااااااله و بقولك رجاله سابوا ستات عشان كدا ههههههههههههه بس اديك وقعت اهو و قولت البضاعه غاليه و ليها تمن هههههههه*

*انا اقترح الام لما تولد البنت تحط سعرها عليها بشرحه ممغنطه يوم الولاده*

*احنا في عصر التكنولوجيا برضه*

*شكرا لك اخي المبارك و سؤالي*

*هل انت مسيحي*

*سلام المسيح لك علي اي حال*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

> ده معرفتيش تستشهدى بواحدة شريفة يعنى
> ام انك من خلفية اسلامية؟


 
*اه متنصره للاسف.......*

*دي الحقيقه*

*سلام*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *حتي لو بافعالها هي اتعرضت لجريمه بشعه و فيه حوادث اغتصاب بتنتهي بالذبح و السرقه*​
> 
> *عارف اناعارفه انه فيه بنات تستاهل الشنق و الحرق بس عارف لو ما عقبناش جريمه الاغتصاب و تهاوننا فيها المجتمع هيفلت اكتر ماهو فالت *​
> *و اخيرا اخي المبارك لو انت مسيحي يرجي الهدوء شويه *​
> ...


انا معاكى بس هاتيلى مجتمع واحد فى الكرة الارضية مفهوش جرائم الاغتصاب و الذبح و السرقة حتى الدول المتقدمة بالعكس كمان ده ممكن تكون حالاتهم اكتر و ابشع من عندنا بكتير و لو عاوزة تتاكدى فيه مليون برنامج عن الحوادث زى reallty tv مثلا و شوفى ازاى حتى البنات الصغيرة مسلمتش من المجرمين دول
كويس انك عارفة ان فيه نوعية من البنات عاوزة الشنق و الحرق 
بس علشان يبقى فيه عقاب حقيقي و الجريمة دى متبقاش موجودة خالص لازم الطرفين يصلحو من نفسهم ولا انتى رايك ايه ؟ يعنى يبقى فيه تفتح للعقليات و البنت متلبسش حاجة مخالفة للتعاليم المسيحية المفروض الولد و البنت المسيحين يبقو واجهة و صورة للمسيح ازاى تبقى بنت المسيح و تلبسى ملابس فاضحة متفرقش عن رقاصة او بنت ليل؟مش كل موضة تيجى من برة نعملها مش علشان الفنانة ولا العلانة دى لبست كده يبقى نروح نلبس زيها للاسف انا بشوف بنات داخلين الكنيسة و حاطين كم من المكياج رهيب جدا و لبسهم ميليقش بفتاة مسيحية على الاطلاق
ولا المصيبة الكبرى وانا ماشى فى الشوارع بلاقى شوارع ضلمة مفهاش نور خالص و الاقى بنات واقفة مع ولاد لوحديهم يتكلمو و الواد بيميل عليها و يلمسو بعض باسلوب فاضح حتى فى المترو لو عندكم مترو و قدام الناس شئ رهيب مش عارف الاباحة دى جت ازاى كده
بالنسبة للولد بقى فده مصيبة تانية و عاوزة موضوع لوحده لان الولد بيبقى متبرمج من كل ناحية انه يتحرش بالبنت او يغتصبها يعنى مثلا
التفرقة فى المعاملة من الاهل بين الولد و البنت
التفرقة فى التعليم بين الولد و البنت نلاقى مثلا مدرسة بنين بس و بنات بس او مشتركة بس فصل الولد فى حتة و البنت فى حتة تانى و بكده المدرسة بتخلق فى عقل الولد الرغبة فى معاشرة الجنس الاخر يعنى كمثال انا كنت فى مدرسة مشتركة و كان الفصل بنات و اولاد عمرنا ما فكرنا فى البنات وحش او نعمل فيهم حاجة وحشة لاننا اتربينا انهم اخواتنا بس لما غيرت المدرسة و دخلت مدرسة بنين فقط لقيت الولاد فيها بيعاملو البنات فى المدرسة المجاورة كانها عبدة عنده و افكارهم وحشة اتجاه الجنس الاخر و حتى بنات المدرسة التانية كانت ما بتصدق تلاقى ولد يصاحبها و تمشى معاه لان مدارس التفرقة بتخلق نوع من الكبت و الحرمان و التفرقة فى ذات الوقت
كمان مشكلة اصحاب السوء و دى اصبحت منتشرة
و كمان مشكلة البطالة و الفقر
و مشكلة غلو مصاريف الزواج و تاخر سن الزواج كل هذه المشاكل تؤدى لتحويل الرجل من انسان الى حيوان مفترس يتربص بضحيته ليفترسها
وعلى فكرة انا مسيحى مش من اخوانا التانين :smile02
بس انا لما بتكلم كده بتكلم علشان زعلان على الزمن اللى بقينا فيه و الانحلال الاخلاقى اللى وصلناله و كمان بعتبر اى مسيحية هى اخت ليا و عمرى ما افكر فى اى واحدة تفكير وحش حتى لو هى اللى وحشة


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *للاسف الشديد اخي الفاضل هناك ستات استغلت موضوع التقل دا و اتحول فعلا لعجرفه عشان كل شويه يجري يشتري لها و تخلص جيبه و تركعه تحت رجليها لو الراجل ضعيف ههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *يعني الراجل يبقي اهبل *​
> *هو الحب مشاركه انما التقل حاجه و التمنع حاجه*​
> ...


متزعليش منى الراجل اللى يشترى حب حبيبته بالهدايا ده راجل ناقص ناقص يعنى و هو عارف انه ناقص و ملوش شخصية فبيشترى الهدايا علشان الاخت ترضى عليه و ده مش تقل منها ده استغلال و الله اعلم:a63:
لا الراجل مش اهبل الراجل ده جردل
التمنع يعنى لا تشوفه ولا يشوفها عكس التقل خالص هو بس يمكن انتى مش مصرية فاللغة متضاربة شوية معانا ممكن يكون التقل عندكم ليها معنى تانى عن اللى عندنا
اقتراحك حلو بس اقتراحى انا بقى اننا نعملها باركود و سيريال نمبر و نعديها من جهاز يقولنا البنت دى شريفة ولا لا هههههههههههه تكنولوجيا بقى
 ايون للمرة الثانية مسيحى:kap:


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اه متنصره للاسف.......*​
> 
> *دي الحقيقه*​
> 
> *سلام*​


 قصدك منتصرة مش متنصرة
و بعدين ليه للاسف انتى كارهة انك عرفتى الحق ولا ايه:warning:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا ابدا فرحانه بس ظروفي وواقعي عايزين توبيك مستقل لانه للاسف سوف اظل مسلمه علي الورق و الدوله سوف تظل تعاملني كمسلمه و اتزوج مسلم*​ 
*فرحانه بس فرحتي ناقصه و دا موضوع اخر خارج التوبيك دا و انا مصريه علي فكره*​ 
*شكرا لك اخي الفاضل*​ 
*سلام*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *لا ابدا فرحانه بس ظروفي وواقعي عايزين توبيك مستقل لانه للاسف سوف اظل مسلمه علي الورق و الدوله سوف تظل تعاملني كمسلمه و اتزوج مسلم*​
> *فرحانه بس فرحتي ناقصه و دا موضوع اخر خارج التوبيك دا و انا مصريه علي فكره*​
> *شكرا لك اخي الفاضل*​
> *سلام*​


سؤال مهم ليكى من غير زعل
وهل المسيحية هى ورق؟
مش مهم مكتوب مسلمة ولا يهودية ولا حتى عبدة شيطان المهم انك من جواكى مسيحية الورق اخره الحرق لكن الحياة الاخرى اهم من الورق.
و بالنسبة لزواجك من مسلم فهذا شئ بيدك لا يمكن لاى شخص ارغامك على الزواج من شخص لا تريديه و من يعلم يمكن ان يعرف بيتك نور المسيح ليضيئه و تصبح عائلتك مسيحية كلها.
لا انا عاوز اقولك اوعى تنقصى فرحتك خلى فرحتك كبيرة بالمسيح و متفكريش فى اى حاجة تانى غيره.


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*أحنا نروح القسم يا جماعه *​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*خدوا راي الي عايش في الغرب بدل الفتاوي هههههههههه ايه رايكم*​


----------



## marcelino (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *خدوا راي الي عايش في الغرب بدل الفتاوي هههههههههه ايه رايكم*​




*هههههههه

صح نستعين بصديق من امريكا :smil6:
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*بتكلم جد مش بتريق هههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*طب سوري ليا سؤال ذكاء بجد خطر في بالي*

*الراجل برا بيشوف الست لابسه كل حاجه و مش بيغتصب بسبب اللبس ليه؟؟؟؟ ولا بيهيج بسرعه كدا*

*بس*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*عايشه في الغرب يا نانسي*

*كلام الناس يا لهوي هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*حبيبتي اوعي ترجعي الشرق لانك لو رجعتيه مش هتعرفي تعيشي بسبب التفكير دا و اصلا شوفي الناس هتقول عليكي*

*نصيحه لوجه الرب خالصه*

*اوعي تعتبي عتبه اي دوله عربيه*

*خليكي هناك*

*بالتوفيق يا قمر*

*سلام*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *أخى مين قالك ان جرائم الاغتصاب فى الغرب اكتر ؟
> وابشع كمان شوفى البرامج الاجنبية مثل realty tv و شوفى الجرائم التى بتتم فى البنت هناك صدقينى ده يكفى بس البنات اللى بتظهر فى الافلام الجنسية ده لوحده مصيبة تانية اكيد دول اتعرضو للاغتصاب قبل ما يطلعو قدام كاميرا بتصورهم فى مشاهد و افلام مخلة زى دى مفيش واحدة عاقلة يعنى ترضى انها تتصور كده
> مين قالك وازاى عرفت وقارنت واحنا معندناش اى احصائيات بأى شئ ؟
> انا اقولك من غير احصائيات علشان الرجل بيخاف من العقوبة التى تصل الى الاعدام و ممكن كمان اهلها يقتلوه من غير ما يستنو حكم محكمة
> ...


صدقينى لا الرجل مدلل ولا المرأة بل اقولها لكى انه مع الظلم الواقع على المرأة فالرجل ايضا مظلوم يكفى ان ارادت المرأة الزواج ستجد مليون رجل معه الاموال ليتزوجها اما الرجل الغير قادر فلا يجد اى شئ سوى الانتظار لسنوات طويلة و يمكن ان يجرى به العمر ولا يتزوج و عندما يستطيع تكوين نفسه يجد ان الاوان قد فات و اصبح عجوزا و كهلا ولا يجد من تتزوجه و الله اعلم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*



هقولك شئ بسيط لو اسد راى غزالة تمشى امامه ماذا سيفعل بها هل يتركها فى امان ام ياكلها؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
داروين عنده حق

الانسان اصله قرد ههههههههه

الانسان حيوان ناطق*


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب سوري ليا سؤال ذكاء بجد خطر في بالي*
> 
> *الراجل برا بيشوف الست لابسه كل حاجه و مش بيغتصب بسبب اللبس ليه؟؟؟؟ ولا بيهيج بسرعه كدا*
> 
> *بس*​


لان الرجل الغربي يرى كل شئ مباح اصلا و ليس هنا نرى كيس مخدة مغطية وجهها :kap:يعنى من الاخر الراجل شبع خلاص و مفيش هناك كمان سن متاخر للزواج ولا انتى ايه رايك؟
ده حتى مش شرط هناك يتجوز و انتى عارفة بقى تقاليدهم و عاداتهم


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

طب برضه بلاش في الغرب

زمان في الخمسينات و الستينات و السبعبنات كل الدول العربيه كانت بالحمالات و الميني جيب مكنش فيه اغتصاب ليه

افتكر بقي انه مجتمع عربي

لاني يبدو اني ضربت مثل غلط الاول

سلام


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *
> 
> داروين عنده حق
> 
> ...


لعن الله داروين و من ناصره
انا هسالك سؤال و تجاوبي عليه بكل امانة كده
هل السيدة العذراء او اى قديسة اخرى كانت تلبس ملابس اليوم و تتفاخر بها امام الناس فى الشارع؟


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*القديسه مريم بنت زمانها و هذا كان زمانها *​ 
*انا بسئلك ليه ايه الهدف ركز معايا*​ 
*زمان من الاربعينات للتمانينات كانت الست بتلبس و كان المجتمع صحي اكتر و مكنش فيه افكارك دي اهلي حكولي*​ 
*دا بيحيلنا علي اييييييييييييييييييه*​ 
*تغير العقول قد حدث في الخمسين سنه الاخيره*​ 
*صح و لا غلط*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> طب برضه بلاش في الغرب
> 
> زمان في الخمسينات و الستينات و السبعبنات كل الدول العربيه كانت بالحمالات و الميني جيب مكنش فيه اغتصاب ليه
> 
> ...


حلو خالص سؤال ده الخمسينات و الستينات و السبعينيات من القرن الواحد و الخمسون 
كان الزواج مبكر و كانت الوظائف و المرتبات مناسبة للشعب و كانت الدنيا رخيصة مش دلوقتى ربع كيلو جبنة عدى 20 جنيه و اكتر :bud:
+ ان مكنش فيه كبت زى دلوقتى خالص و اكيد مكنش فيه حجاب كتير ولا نقاب ولا غيره و مكنش فيه افكار هدامة مثل الان و فى الاخر احب اسمع اغنية قول للزمان ارجع يا زمان و ادى دقنى لو رجعت و لقيتنى:59:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*لا هحط ايدي انا علي السبب*​ 
*انت حطيت ايدك علي جزء و هو كبت الرجال*​ 
*حسنا اوي*​ 
*تمام متفقه*​ 
*الجزء الاخر الذي لم تذكره هو قيام الثوره الاسلاميه في ايران و تصدييرافكار السعوديه السلفيه و الصحوات السلفيه لنا*​ 
*امهاتنا المسلمين كانوا بيلبسوا ميني و ميكروا و امهاتهم كذلك*​ 
*و جاء زمان تحجب الكل*​ 
*ليه غير الكبت و الغلاء و الزواج*​ 
*تصدير افكار الشيوخ اياهم للكل و المسيحي بطبعه غير معزول فهو مصري اولا و اخيرا*​ 

*و تطبع بما تطبع به كل المجتمع*​ 
*ايه رايك*​ 
*سلام*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *القديسه مريم بنت زمانها و هذا كان زمانها *​
> *انا بسئلك ليه ايه الهدف ركز معايا*​
> *زمان من الاربعينات للتمانينات كانت الست بتلبس و كان المجتمع صحي اكتر و مكنش فيه افكارك دي اهلي حكولي*​
> *دا بيحيلنا علي اييييييييييييييييييه*​
> ...


لا طبعا مفيش حاجة اسمها بنت زمانها و بنت دلوقتى المسيحية لكل العصور متقوليش ان فيه قديسة فى زمنا ده هتلبس بنطلون ضيق و بدى مفتوح و لابسة صليب كمان يعنى بتقول لغير المسيحى اتفرج على الاخلاق اللى بتعلمهالنا المسيحية
من الثمنينات للالفية خمسين سنة واو انتى شاطرة اهو فى الحساب :fun_lol:
بصى يا حجة زى ما قلت قبل كده فى الخمسينيات و ما بعدها وصولا لاواخر السبعينيات كان مفيش مشاكل بالنسبة للشغل و الوظيفة و المهية و غلو الاسعار مكنش موجود كان الحاجة بقرش و بقرشين
و كان اهالي الشباب بيجوزوهم فى سن صغير يدوبك الواد مطلعش من اللفة و مكملش 17 سنة و يتجوز على طول مش دلوقتى شباب عدى الاربعين و لسة متجوزش فمفيش مجال للمقارنة خالص


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *أخ *mzajnjy
> 
> 
> *انا عارفة انك بتتكلم معايا على انى واحدة طاقة ومجنونة ويمكن حاجات اوحش كمان وانت بتحاول تمنع هذا التمرد والعصيان *


 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه طب و انا:99:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

> و كان اهالي الشباب بيجوزوهم فى سن صغير يدوبك الواد مطلعش من اللفة و مكملش 17 سنة و يتجوز على طول مش دلوقتى شباب عدى الاربعين و لسة متجوزش فمفيش مجال للمقارنة خالص


 
لا كانوا بيتجوزوا عشرينات  بنسمع من اهلنا من الاربعينات و التزويج الصغير انتهي

اما عن كلمتي في الخمسين سنه الاخيره اقصد بها من الستينات الي الان اي الشطر الاخير من القرن العشرين و اول عقد من الحادي و العشرين

علي فكره الافلام الابيض و الاسود ارشيف يمكن ان تاخد منه نبذه عن الحياه وقتها

كان نفس الناس اهدي

مش كدا

سلام​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *أخ *mzajnjy
> 
> *مهما تناقشنا انت لن تفهم ابدا سيكولوجية المرأة لن تفهم ابدا ما نشعر نحن به من ذل وتحقير وتسفيه لا لقصور فى فهمك لا
> لكن لانك مجربتش هذا الاحساس ابدا
> ...


صدقينى المجرم فى هذه الحالة مجرم و مجنى عليه و المجنى عليها مجرمة و مجنى عليها 
فلا يوجد عاقل يعرف ان نتيجة جريمته هى الاعدام و يقدم على ارتكابها ابدا و لكن الضغط النفسى و العصبى هو الذى يدفع المجرم بلا وعى الى ارتكاب جريمته اما المجنى عليها فهى مجرمة لانها لم تستمع الى نصائح اهلها لها و استهترت بكل شئ حتى نفسها


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *لا هحط ايدي انا علي السبب*​
> *انت حطيت ايدك علي جزء و هو كبت الرجال*​
> *حسنا اوي*​
> *تمام متفقه*​
> ...


تمام اذا العيب فى المجتمع الذى قبل هذا الفكر المصدر و ليس الرجل بمفرده فنرى ان المرأة ايضا فعلت هذا الكبت للرجل و هى من اوصلت شخصيته الى تلك الحالة


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*صح المراه ساعدت في قبول الفكر المصدر من بلاد العربان دا و احيلك علي اول مشاركه ليا هتقري الكلام دا *

*بس انتوا شركاء معانا يا رجاله في التربيه برضه هههههههههههههههه*

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> لا كانوا بيتجوزوا عشرينات  بنسمع من اهلنا من الاربعينات و التزويج الصغير انتهي
> تمام العشرينيات يعنى سن مبكر برده
> 
> اما عن كلمتي في الخمسين سنه الاخيره اقصد بها من الستينات الي الان اي الشطر الاخير من القرن العشرين و اول عقد من الحادي و العشرين
> ...


انا متابع للافلام العربية القديمة و حتى السبعينيات و ارى التحرر و مع ذلك تجدى حتى فى هذه الافلام ان ظاهرة التحرش كانت موجودة ايضا وحتى الاغتصاب موجود فى افلام كثيرة فى هذه الفترة ولكنه لم يكن منتشرا مثل اليوم


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *صح المراه ساعدت في قبول الفكر المصدر من بلاد العربان دا و احيلك علي اول مشاركه ليا هتقري الكلام دا *
> 
> *بس انتوا شركاء معانا يا رجاله في التربيه برضه هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *سلام المسيح*​


صحيح ان الرجل شريك فى هذه الحالة و لكن ليس كالمرأة التى سمعت و نفذت مباشرة دون اعتراض منها فخطأها هى انها لم تعترض و قبلت هذا الامر الواقع و قبلت هذا الفكر السلفى الوهابي لدرجة انى ارى نساء تدافع عن النقاب حتى ولو كان ضد مستقبلها


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

وعلى فكرة انا لا مع التحجب ولا التحرر الزائد
انا مع الاحتشام و الوقار اى اللبس الذى يليق بالفتاة المسيحية


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*و انا كمان بس المجتمع مش كدا للاسف فهم يريدون المزيد*

*و عامتا المفروض الراجل يستجدع شويه في موضوع التعاطف مع المرأه اكثر لانه فعلا مجتمع قاسي  لا يرحم حتي الضحيه و انا اعني ما اقول لان التعاطف يكون دائما في الصف الذكوري للاسف و كبار الكتاب عكسوا دا في رواياتهم كفايه دعاء الكروان*

*التغيير لن يتم بين يوم و ليله و الاوضاع تسوء كما اسلفت نتيجه تصدير الفكر السلفي الاسلامي للمجتمع ككل و احنا جزء متفاعل و حيوي من المجتمع دا*

*كما انه الاحتلال العربي لمصر من 1400 سنه غير مصيرنا للابد*

*مين يا عارف*

*مش يمكن لو مكنش الاحتلال دا كنا بقينا زي اوروبا*

*مين يعرف*

*هوا دا اصل المشكله من الجذر*

*سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *لا يا أخ *mzajnjy
> 
> *عمرك ما هتقدر توصل للى احنا حاسين بيه ابدا
> 
> ...


تصدقى افدتينى ابقى اراعى الحالات دى فى المرة الجاية ههههههههه
على فكرة الاغتصاب له حالات كتير و قوانين كتيرة قوى منها القانون رقم 267 و 268 و 269


----------



## sony_33 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا نهار ابيض اغيب كام ساعة الاقى كل العدد دة من المشاركات
طب الواحد يبدا منين
على العموم حبدا من الاول
احنا فى مجتمع شرقى فية عادات وتقاليد
وبالنسبة للتحكم وكدة من جانب الرجل
استشهد بالانجيل
''أيها النساء اخضعن لرجالكن كما للرب، لأن الرجل هو رأس المرأة كما أن المسيح أيضًا رأس الكنيسة، وهو مخلِّص الجسد ( أف 5: 22 ، 23)*​
اعترضو بقى​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*طب فيه اية اسمها الرجال قوامون علي النساء برضه هههههههههههههه*

*هل الخضوع الغاء ام ماذا *

*افتكر انه مفهوم غلط هنا*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *و انا كمان بس المجتمع مش كدا للاسف فهم يريدون المزيد*
> 
> *و عامتا المفروض الراجل يستجدع شويه في موضوع التعاطف مع المرأه اكثر لانه فعلا مجتمع قاسي  لا يرحم حتي الضحيه و انا اعني ما اقول لان التعاطف يكون دائما في الصف الذكوري للاسف و كبار الكتاب عكسوا دا في رواياتهم كفايه دعاء الكروان*
> هنادى متقتلهاش يا خال هنادى رحتى وين يا هنادى صوصوصوصو
> ...


هقولك حاجة و ممكن متصدقيش بس احنا فعلا فى العصور الاسلامية كنا متحررين عن دلوقتى انا درست مادة حضارة اسلامية و عرفت ان الخمر كانت بتتباع عادى و حتى الدعارة كانت موجودة و مصرح بيها لكن اوربا فى نفس الفترة كانت متدينة و متخلفة حضاريا و كانو زي اليومين بتوعنا دول فى التخلف و متعرفيش ايه اللى حصل و بدل الاحوال الست فى اوربا كانت بتلبس 100 فستان فوق بعض و يغطى كل جسمها دلوقتى مبقوش يلبسو حاجة تقريبا و هنا بعد ما كان التحرر فى العصور الوسطى بعد الثورة انتشر الحجاب و النقاب


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *طب فيه اية اسمها الرجال قوامون علي النساء برضه هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *هل الخضوع الغاء ام ماذا *
> 
> *افتكر انه مفهوم غلط هنا*​


على فكرة الاية دى صح 100%
فعلا الرجال قوامون و النساء لسة قاعدون:smil15:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*ما هو كتر الكبت في الوطن العربي ينذر بما يمكن ان يحدث في اوروبا و هل تخيل اهل اوروبا من 400 سنه الي لابسين عشرين فستان فوق بعض انه العصر الجديد سياتي بالتيار المغاير*​ 
*كل الدلائل تنذر انا مش بهزر و شوفت ندوات في التي في كتير*​ 

*كتر الاغتصاب و الزواج العرفي للمسلمين(بتكلم عنه كظاهره اجتماعيه حتي لو مش تخصنا) و عمليات الترقيع و التزمت الزائد و الرجعيه التي تنذر بتحجر اكبر و الاعلام الديني المستمر ليل نهار*​ 
*و كميه البنات الي لبسها زي الرقاصين و المناظر الي كنت بشوفها في الجامعه اتنين اتنين متأنتمين علي راي دبور هههههههههه و ما يحدث في الباصات ووسائل النقل الا ينذر بحدوث ثوره من الغليان قد توصل لحال اوروبا و يصبح من عنده قيم مسيحيه انتيكه كما يحدث برا برضه*​ 
*ليس شيئا مستبعدا علي فكره*​ 
*فالحتميه التاريخيه نظريه قد تؤمن بها او تؤمن و لكن بها بعض الصواب*​ 
*و افتكر دراسه تاريخ اوروبا خير عبرة*​ 
*التغير قادم غصب عنا بس لما يزيد التزمت اكتر كمان و هيزيد لو حكم الاسلاميين البلد و هو امر وارد*​ 
*و شكرا*​ 
*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *أخ *mzajnjy
> *ليه التريقة ؟ ليه الاستهتار بكلامى والرد عليا بالطريقة ديه *
> 
> *انا بتناقش معاك مش بهذر *
> ...


 
*نانسي اقري ردي الاخير و فعلا سوف ياتي يوم البنت فيه تقعد في البيت خالص بعد عشرين تلاتين سنه حتي يطفح الكيل و قصر الرمال قد ينهار*

*سلام*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> على فكرة الاية دى صح 100%
> فعلا الرجال قوامون و النساء لسة قاعدون:smil15:


 

*ههههههههههههههه اسمك مزاجانجي و شكلك مشاغب جدا علي فكره كفايه ايموشن اللسان دا ههههههههههههه*:budo::act23:


----------



## Desert Rose (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *نانسي اقري ردي الاخير و فعلا سوف ياتي يوم البنت فيه تقعد في البيت خالص بعد عشرين تلاتين سنه حتي يطفح الكيل و قصر الرمال قد ينهار*
> 
> *سلام*​



*تروث ياعسل انا قريت ردك وانا متفقة معاكى وشايفة ده بيحصل فعلا واحنا فى طريقنا ليه 

سلام ياقمر 
*


----------



## sony_33 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*الله يرحم سى السيد
واحب ابشركم انا بعدحوالى 10 سنين حنلاقى الراجل فى البيت والبنت هى الى بتشتغل وتصرف
بس ملحوظة
هى الانثى حتفضل انثى بعد كدة ولة التغيرات الفسيلوجية حطول الرجال والست
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *الله يرحم سى السيد*
> 
> *واحب ابشركم انا بعدحوالى 10 سنين حنلاقى الراجل فى البيت والبنت هى الى بتشتغل وتصرف*
> *بس ملحوظة*
> ...


 
*العكس يا سيدي الفاضل هو الي هيحصل و بنظره دقيقه واقعيه هتجد انه الرجعيه تزيد و التزمت يتعالي و كل كسبته المراه في القرن الماضي قد فقد معظمه و اهم شئ احترام المجتمع ليها*

*سلام*​


----------



## sony_33 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *أخ سونى الاية ديه صح 100% والترتيب الى عمله الرب الرجل الرأس والمرأة نعم تخضع لان ده ترتيب الرب واى وضع تانى غير كده مش بيجيب غير المشاكل
> 
> لكن الخضوع ياغالى غير التحقير والتسفية ومعامله البنت على انها مجرد جسد والنظرة ليها نظرة جنسية شهوانية بحته
> 
> ...


*يا اختى انتى انا حاسس انك بتتكلمى فى ماضى حوالى20سنةفاتو
فين بيحصل الى انتى بتقولى علية دة
النظرة الجنسية دى ناتجة عن تربية
وطبيعى الرجل رجل والبنت بنت فى المجتمع الشرقى
احنا ممكن نتغير بس بعد حوالى 50 سنة 
انتى عايزة تعيشى ازاى فى بلد شرقى 
طب اقولك وعايز اجابة علشان معرفش بصراحة
نسبة التحرش والزنى  كام فى المية  فى اوربا المتحررةبالنسبة للمجتمع الشرقى
احنا ممكن نعيش كاوربا بس حنلغى
سر من اسرار الكنيسة والمسيحية وهو
لا تزنى
فى سبيل التحرر
متوقع اجابتك على فكرة*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *أخ *mzajnjy
> *ليه التريقة ؟ ليه الاستهتار بكلامى والرد عليا بالطريقة ديه
> انا بتناقش معاك مش بهذر
> ومين قالك انى بتريق انا بتكلم بجد فعلا الراجل نفسه بقى خايف وهو ماشى المجرمين انتشرو فى الشوارع انا عن نفسى جربت ده و اكتر من شخص قطاع طرق وقفولى عاوزنى ادفعلهم فلوس علشان اعدى
> ...


زى ما قلتلك قبل كده الاتنين اشتركو فى الجريمة دى طالما البنت هى اللى ساعدته على كده لكن البنت اللى اتجنى عليها بدون ان تساعد الجانى فى اى شئ فهى مجنى عليها فقط وليس مجرمة مثله


----------



## sony_33 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *العكس يا سيدي الفاضل هو الي هيحصل و بنظره دقيقه واقعيه هتجد انه الرجعيه تزيد و التزمت يتعالي و كل كسبته المراه في القرن الماضي قد فقد معظمه و اهم شئ احترام المجتمع ليها*
> 
> *سلام*​


*رجعية لية
والدى ووالدك واسرتى واسرتك
ربونا على كدة وزى الفل
طول عمرنا عايشين على الست للبيت
دنا حتة مش مع شغل المرأة اصلا
حتقولى رجعية وتزمت وتخلف دة واقع
:bud::bud:

*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *الله يرحم سى السيد
> واحب ابشركم انا بعدحوالى 10 سنين حنلاقى الراجل فى البيت والبنت هى الى بتشتغل وتصرف
> بس ملحوظة
> هى الانثى حتفضل انثى بعد كدة ولة التغيرات الفسيلوجية حطول الرجال والست
> ...


الله عليك يا سونى ده انت غلبت توشيبا يا راجل


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *يا اختى انتى انا حاسس انك بتتكلمى فى ماضى حوالى20سنةفاتو*
> 
> *فين بيحصل الى انتى بتقولى علية دة*
> *النظرة الجنسية دى ناتجة عن تربية*
> ...


 

*استاذي الفاضل كتر الكبت يؤدي للانفجار*

*اوروبا فيها اغتصاب و تحرش و لكن المغتصبه يمكنها متابعه حياتها بدون ادانه من الناس و النظره لها انها شريكه في الجرم بالغوايه و انها اداه الغوايه*

*هناك نساء حاربن في اوروبا و امريكا لاجل حق توصيت المراه*

*قيل عليهن وقتها نساء مش كويسه و تخيل اللفظ بقي*

*و ضربن بالحجاره في الشااااااااارع و انا شوفت فيلم عن كدا*

*و لكن التاريخ يسير كعجله عمياء*

*ان لم يكن بعد سنه فبعد خمسين*

*المجتمع سينسي وصيه السيد المسيح لا تزني كما اوروبا  و ينزلق نتيجه عدم الاعتدال فكثر التزمت ضد الست في اوروبا هو ما جرهم لنسيان المسيح و هو ما يحدث الان هنا *

*تقدر تنكر اخي المحترم ما حال المجتمع الان انه مقرمش من برا بس من جوا ني ههههههههههه*

*اوعا تزعل مني اغفر لي و لكن قد تاتي حفيدتك في يوم و تضحك عليك ان احيالك الرب *

*سلام المسيح*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

المصيبة يا خويا فاكرين نفسهم مظلومين وهما الجناة الحقيقين
فاكرين حوا عملت ايه فى ادم نزلته من سابع سما للارض وقع و اتكسرت رقبته
ولا سارة لما امرت ابراهيم يتجوز بهاجر مع ان الله بشرهم انهم هيخلفو ولد بس هى شكت و شككته معاها
ولا دليلة وازاى سلمت شمشون للاعداء و غيره و غيره
و لما ادينا المرأة حريتها فى انها تحكم شعب بحاله و كانت النتيجة ايه كليوباتر ضيعت مصر و سلمتها جاهزة للرومان اللى احتلوها و لولا هى مكنش الرومان احتلونا و مكنش لحبايبنا اى حجة علشان يفتحوها و مين عارف يمكن كان ساعتها يبقى عندنا جيش قوى كنا ندافع بيه عن مصر و مكنوش عرفو يدخلوها


----------



## sony_33 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> المصيبة يا خويا فاكرين نفسهم مظلومين وهما الجناة الحقيقين
> فاكرين حوا عملت ايه فى ادم نزلته من سابع سما للارض وقع و اتكسرت رقبته
> ولا سارة لما امرت ابراهيم يتجوز بهاجر مع ان الله بشرهم انهم هيخلفو ولد بس هى شكت و شككته معاها
> ولا دليلة وازاى سلمت شمشون للاعداء و غيره و غيره
> و لما ادينا المرأة حريتها فى انها تحكم شعب بحاله و كانت النتيجة ايه كليوباتر ضيعت مصر و سلمتها جاهزة للرومان اللى احتلوها و لولا هى مكنش الرومان احتلونا و مكنش لحبايبنا اى حجة علشان يفتحوها و مين عارف يمكن كان ساعتها يبقى عندنا جيش قوى كنا ندافع بيه عن مصر و مكنوش عرفو يدخلوها


*هههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 ديسمبر 2010)

بصراحه كنت جاى انهرده وناوى اشارك ولكن
الموضوع وصل لمرحله زى الفل النقاش فيها هيبقى صعب اخر حاجه
كلنا لها


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> المصيبة يا خويا فاكرين نفسهم مظلومين وهما الجناة الحقيقين
> فاكرين حوا عملت ايه فى ادم نزلته من سابع سما للارض وقع و اتكسرت رقبته
> ولا سارة لما امرت ابراهيم يتجوز بهاجر مع ان الله بشرهم انهم هيخلفو ولد بس هى شكت و شككته معاها
> ولا دليلة وازاى سلمت شمشون للاعداء و غيره و غيره
> و لما ادينا المرأة حريتها فى انها تحكم شعب بحاله و كانت النتيجة ايه كليوباتر ضيعت مصر و سلمتها جاهزة للرومان اللى احتلوها و لولا هى مكنش الرومان احتلونا و مكنش لحبايبنا اى حجة علشان يفتحوها و مين عارف يمكن كان ساعتها يبقى عندنا جيش قوى كنا ندافع بيه عن مصر و مكنوش عرفو يدخلوها


 

*شوفت ........*

*و لكني ارد عليك بايه للقديس بطرس*​ 
كَذَلِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ كُونُوا سَاكِنِينَ بِحَسَبِ الْفِطْنَةِ مَعَ الإِنَاءِ النِّسَائِيِّ كَالأَضْعَفِ، مُعْطِينَ إِيَّاهُنَّ كَرَامَةً كَالْوَارِثَاتِ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ نِعْمَةَ الْحَيَاةِ، لِكَيْ لاَ تُعَاقَ صَلَوَاتُكُمْ. 

*و احب ان اذكر ان ابراهيم كان شريكا لساره انه سمع كلامها*

*و ادم اكل من الشجره مع حواء ايضا*

*و لماذا تذكر حواء الاولي و تنسي حواء الثانيه*

*لانه كما دخل الموت بأمراه دخلت الحياه بامراه و هي ام مخلصنا*

*شوف الست قويه ازاي*

*علي راي اغنيه ابو الليف*

*مستهون بالستات يا خويا دولا مجانين هههههههههههه*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> بصراحه كنت جاى انهرده وناوى اشارك ولكن
> الموضوع وصل لمرحله زى الفل النقاش فيها هيبقى صعب اخر حاجه
> كلنا لها


ليه بس دى القعدة هتحلو اهى 
انتو يا جماعة واحد بتيفور للباشا و كباية شاى حبر:ranting:


----------



## sony_33 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *مشوفتش واحدة محترمة بتتعاكس فى الشارع ههههههههههههه
> 
> دايما الكلمة دية بسمعها من كل الولاد وكأنهم عايشين فى المريخ او احنا جايين من كوكب زحل
> 
> ...


*يا اختى المجتمع الغربى مش محتاج يعاكس مش علشانهما متربين واحنا لا
هههههههههههههههههههههه
 هما الحرية زايدة عندهم يعنى المعاكسة خطوة اولى من عندنا هما بيختصرو المسألة على طول
يعنى بدل ميعاكس بيدخل من الباب على طول ولا اية
ودى بردو بترجع للحرية بردو الى عند البنت

ههههههههههههههههههههه

*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *مشوفتش واحدة محترمة بتتعاكس فى الشارع ههههههههههههه
> 
> دايما الكلمة دية بسمعها من كل الولاد وكأنهم عايشين فى المريخ او احنا جايين من كوكب زحل
> 
> ...


ايوة هو ده اللى انتى قلتيه الشخص اللى زي ده مريض يبقى مينفعش تساوى بين المريض و العاقل ابدا يبقى اللى بيعاكس واحدة محترمة و محتشمة ده انسان منحل اخلاقيا و مريض


----------



## Basilius (22 ديسمبر 2010)

* كلمة واقفة ف زروي معلشي يعني ..
المجتمع  بتاعنا فعلا متحامل على المراة و البنات عموما
معدش فية حاجة اسمها لبس محتشم هو السبب يا اخوة ... البنت ولو لمجرد انها ماشية بشعرها تبقى مسيحية كافرة نجس وبتتعاكس باقذر الالفاظ لمجرد انها بشعرها حتى و لو لبسها محتشم تماما ... 
المجتمع الاسلامي بشكل عام بينظر للمراة نظرة دونية ودي ثقافة اصبحت سايدة في مجتمعاتنا بشكل عام حتى ان فكر المسيحيين اصطبغ بيها بشكل غير مدرك او انها اتسرسبت للثقافة العامة للشخص اللي عايش في مجتمع اسلامي حتى لو هو مش مسلم ..
المجتمع الاوروبي زي ما قالت الاخت تروث والاخت نانسي مجتمع شفاف جدا .. كل شىء بيتعمل بيبقى علني وكل واحد معروف ... ودي في حد ذاتها ميزة مش موجودة في المجتمع الشرقي تماما اللي فية نجاسة وزنى ممكن نقول اكبر من المجتمع الاوروبي بس كلة في المستخبي يا رايس ... 

وبصراحة انا شايف ان المراة عندنا مظلومة جدا ... حتى لو لبست شوال مش لبس بني ادمين برضة مش هيعجب 
لان الثقافة السايدة هي ثقافة بدوية عربانية همجية الواحد منهم لامؤاخذة بيريل لما بيسمع بس ان فية واحدة ست ماشية ... والدليل انهم بدل ما يعالجوا نفسهم المريضة وروحهم الساقطة من الداخل بداو يهربوا لطلسيم زي المراة بالكامل  بالنقاب و الشوالات اللي بتلبسها ..
خلينا احنا نبقى مميزين عن العربان .. نفكر بثقافتنا المسيحية المعتدلة ... طبعا اللي بتنص على اللبس المحتشم ودة اساسي ... بس بلاش نفكر بالطريقة العربانية والبدوية بتاعت شبة جزيرة المعيز 

*


----------



## Alexander.t (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *لا ياكيوبيد لازم تشارك قولتلك تعاطفك لوحده مش كفاية اتبرع ولو بجنية ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> امسك اى حته فى الموضوع وناقشها انا عارفة انه اتشعب كتير بس اتكلم فى اى جزء انت عايزة
> *



وماله نبدء من المعاكسه بتاعت البنات عشان فعلا النقطه دى
لقيت عليها تعليقات غررررررررريبه



mzajnjy قال:


> ليه بس دى القعدة هتحلو اهى
> انتو يا جماعة واحد بتيفور للباشا و كباية شاى حبر:ranting:



فتله سكر بره وحياة والدك وبسرعه
صحيح مش بشرب غير ليبتون


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Dioscorus قال:


> * كلمة واقفة ف زروي معلشي يعني ..*
> *المجتمع بتاعنا فعلا متحامل على المراة و البنات عموما*
> *معدش فية حاجة اسمها لبس محتشم هو السبب يا اخوة ... البنت ولو لمجرد انها ماشية بشعرها تبقى مسيحية كافرة نجس وبتتعاكس باقذر الالفاظ لمجرد انها بشعرها حتى و لو لبسها محتشم تماما ... *
> *المجتمع الاسلامي بشكل عام بينظر للمراة نظرة دونية ودي ثقافة اصبحت سايدة في مجتمعاتنا بشكل عام حتى ان فكر المسيحيين اصطبغ بيها بشكل غير مدرك او انها اتسرسبت للثقافة العامة للشخص اللي عايش في مجتمع اسلامي حتى لو هو مش مسلم ..*
> ...


 

:ura1::smile01:smile01:smile01:ura1:​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *شوفت ........*
> 
> *و لكني ارد عليك بايه للقديس بطرس*​
> كَذَلِكُمْ أَيُّهَا الرِّجَالُ كُونُوا سَاكِنِينَ بِحَسَبِ الْفِطْنَةِ مَعَ الإِنَاءِ النِّسَائِيِّ كَالأَضْعَفِ، مُعْطِينَ إِيَّاهُنَّ كَرَامَةً كَالْوَارِثَاتِ أَيْضاً مَعَكُمْ نِعْمَةَ الْحَيَاةِ، لِكَيْ لاَ تُعَاقَ صَلَوَاتُكُمْ.
> ...


بخصوص ادم و ابراهيم انا قلتلك ان الراجل جردل ما يصدق يتدلق على طول يعنى شوفى ادم قعد كام سنة مش بيقرب من شجرة الخير و الشر و لما جت حوا و الصراحة الراجل معاه حق البت تخبل سطلته بجمالها و اكل معاها واللى ياكد ان الاخ مكنش فى وعيه ان التفاحة وقفت فى زوره و بقى عندنا تفاحة ادم:yahoo:
حلوة منك يا ابو الليف يعنى انتى معترفة انكم مجانين قشطة:t33:


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> فتله سكر بره وحياة والدك وبسرعه
> صحيح مش بشرب غير ليبتون


يا سلام بس كده و عندك واحد ليبتون علامة الزوق الطخين:fun_lol:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*هههههههههههههههههههههه مستهون بالستات يا مزاجانجي*

*النساء قادمون هههههههههه بس قادمون بعد 50 سنه لما الي في البلد يزهقوا من افكار جزيره العربان*

*يا ريت كمسيحيين نبدا بنفسنا اولا لاننا نور العالم*

*و لا ايه يا ابو المزاج*

*سلام*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Dioscorus قال:


> * كلمة واقفة ف زروي معلشي يعني ..
> *


خد بلبع بق مياة معدنية:t30:


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههه مستهون بالستات يا مزاجانجي*
> 
> *النساء قادمون هههههههههه بس قادمون بعد 50 سنه لما الي في البلد يزهقوا من افكار جزيره العربان*
> 
> ...


انا عن نفسى هتحجب و اقعد اربي العيال يختى


----------



## Alexander.t (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> يا سلام بس كده و عندك واحد ليبتون علامة الزوق الطخين:fun_lol:


شكلك طخين يا مان عشان كده بتحب الطخين :w00t:


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> شكلك طخين يا مان عشان كده بتحب الطخين :w00t:


لا يا مان صدقنى ده انا حتى مبحبش الشاى 
مشربش الشاى اشرب ازوزة انا:beee:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> انا عن نفسى هتحجب و اقعد اربي العيال يختى


 
*لالا النقاب سنه و فضل ههههههههههههههه احسن برضه:2:*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *لالا النقاب سنه و فضل ههههههههههههههه احسن برضه:2:*​


لا يختى لحسن ام العيال تتصرع وهى داخلة بعد الشغل وانا بفتحلها الباب:bud:


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه ما تنساش تحضر الغدا بقي*

*نانسييييييييييييييي روحتي فين يا بنتي*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه ما تنساش تحضر الغدا بقي*
> ​


من عونيا


----------



## sony_33 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه ما تنساش تحضر الغدا بقي*
> 
> *نانسييييييييييييييي روحتي فين يا بنتي*​



*نانسى اكيد بعد الكلام الجميل دة
يا اما بتحضر العشا يا ما بتاخد علقة قبل النوم
ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

*علقه؟؟؟؟ممممممممممممم ما اعتقدش*​


----------



## sony_33 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *علقة مين يا ابو علقة انت ؟هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا بس عندى فرق توقيت
> 
> ...


*عرفت انا بقى انتى بتتكلمى عن الحرية لية
يا ستى انا لما اسافر ان شاء الله اوعدك حخلى المدام هى الى تشتغل
يا سلام محبب على قلبنا
دنا اموت فى الحرية والمسا واة والعدل
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *عرفت انا بقى انتى بتتكلمى عن الحرية لية*​





sony_33 قال:


> *يا ستى انا لما اسافر ان شاء الله اوعدك حخلى المدام هى الى تشتغل*
> *يا سلام محبب على قلبنا*
> *دنا اموت فى الحرية والمسا واة والعدل*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه تريقه دي يا اخ سوني علي الي عايشين برا ولا ايه؟؟؟  و ايه علاقه الحريه بمكان السكن علما بانه فيه خليجيين عايشين برا و اخر حلاوه*​ 
*ما بابا و ماما اشتغلوا سوا و ربوني و لا انتا شايف غير كدا*​ 
*الظروف الاقتصاديه مش حمل اماره لازم الطرفين يساعدوا*​ 
*اذا كان السعوديين الي في جزيره العرب بقم يحبوا يتجوزوا الي بتشتغل*​ 
*احنا نقوم نرجع لورا و هما يتقدموا*​ 
*فكر *​ 
*سلام*​​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *قصدك ايه يا أخ سونى *
> 
> *مالهم الى عايشين بره منحرفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 

*دي نظره المصريين للبنات الي عايشه برا للاسف....*​


----------



## sony_33 (22 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *قصدك ايه يا أخ سونى
> 
> مالهم الى عايشين بره منحرفين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*انتى يمكن اخذتى كل حاجة من برة ماعدا المخ الصعيدى
ههههههههههههههههههههه
انا قلت منحرفين بردو
انا قلت انك بتتكلمى علشان انتى عايشة فى المجتمع دة
احنا منعرفش علشان معشناش فية
وعلى رأى المثل
تعرف فلان قال اعرفو عاشترو قال لا قال يبقى متعرفهوش
اروح انام بقى  بعد اذنكم
شفتى بقى احنا بناخد ارائكم ازاى
ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Alexander.t (22 ديسمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> *كيوبيد ايه رأيك فى المعاكسات وليه شوفت تعليقات غريبة
> 
> افيدنا افادكم الله ههههههههههههه منتظراك
> *




هل يعتبر لبس البنات حرية شخصية ؟ و لماذا ؟؟


  			#*20*

  			#*30*

تابعى الموضوع ده اعتقد هو مُكمل لموضوعك لانه ناقش احد الفروع اللى تشعبت فيها نقاط موضوعك ده


----------



## Mzajnjy (23 ديسمبر 2010)




----------



## Mzajnjy (23 ديسمبر 2010)

يا سلام يا اخت نانسى نفسى اشوفك زى الاخت دى ربنا يهديكى يا شيخة


----------



## Mzajnjy (23 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *يخرب عقلك مش قادرة اقولك انا ضحكت اد ايه *
> 
> ...


كيتو نام حطينا كيتو حطينا القرص حطينا كيتو مفيس قرس


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*كل دا حصل في غيابي هههههههههههههههههههههه *​


----------



## Twin (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*أنا بصراحة نفسي أشارك في الموضوع ده*
*بس مستحيل هقرا كل المشاركات ..... فممكن حد يبرشم ال حصل ويفهمني *
*قصدي يلخط الموضوع في كلمتين كدة *

*أصلي أنا ليا وجهة نظر خاصة جداً *​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 ديسمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *أنا بصراحة نفسي أشارك في الموضوع ده*
> *بس مستحيل هقرا كل المشاركات ..... فممكن حد يبرشم ال حصل ويفهمني *
> *قصدي يلخط الموضوع في كلمتين كدة *
> 
> *أصلي أنا ليا وجهة نظر خاصة جداً *​




ابقى ذاكر كويس الموضوع الاؤل
الغش ممنوع هنا :smiles-11::smiles-11:


----------



## Twin (23 ديسمبر 2010)

طويب لي عودة للرد يا نانسي اليوم علي مشاركتك الأخيرة​ 
بس أقوم أشغل الغسالة عندي حبة غسيل  
شيفين الطيبة والديمقراطية .... والله خسارة فيا ال هتتجوزني :vava:​


----------



## Twin (23 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ابقى ذاكر كويس الموضوع الاؤل
> الغش ممنوع هنا :smiles-11::smiles-11:



*كيوبيد .... مش أحنا نهينا الصداقة ال بينا *
*أيش جابك هنا :ranting:*
*أسيب المنتدي يعني *​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 ديسمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> *كيوبيد انت ممتاز ياكيوبيد
> 
> ياااااااااااااااه ياراجل اول مرة اشوف راجل شرقى بيفكر زيك كده ارحت قلبى
> 
> ...





هههههههههه

لا الموضوع مش كده
انا راجل شرقى جدا بجد 
بس يمكن شرقيتى مودرن شويه :smile02


----------



## Mzajnjy (23 ديسمبر 2010)

twin قال:


> *كيوبيد .... مش أحنا نهينا الصداقة ال بينا *
> *أيش جابك هنا :ranting:*
> *أسيب المنتدي يعني *​


صلى على النبي يا حج توين اعصابك مش حلوة على الغسالة


----------



## Twin (23 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> صلى على النبي يا حج توين اعصابك مش حلوة على الغسالة


* طويب .... علشان الغسالة :t17:*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*اين حجابك يا اختاه؟؟؟؟*​ 
*[YOUTUBE]tocCrXNJLZQ[/YOUTUBE]*

*اطيعي امر الله كي لا تضيعي سدي:spor2:*

[YOUTUBE]ATEmiEdcFpY[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Alexander.t (23 ديسمبر 2010)

Twin قال:


> *كيوبيد .... مش أحنا نهينا الصداقة ال بينا *
> *أيش جابك هنا :ranting:*
> *أسيب المنتدي يعني *​




لو عاوزنى اسيب انا المنتدى عشان خاطرك
مش هيحصل طبعا :smile01


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *اين حجابك يا اختاه؟؟؟؟*​
> 
> *[YOUTUBE]tocCrXNJLZQ[/YOUTUBE]*​
> *اطيعي امر الله كي لا تضيعي سدي:spor2:*​
> ...


الله و اكبر عليكى يا تروث نور الايمان ظهر عليكى اهو وانتى بالحجاب اللهم صلى وسلم على كامل الدسم:ura1:


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*الحقيقة انا متابعة في الموضوعين العسل اللي عاملين ضجة دول 
والحقيقة مستمتعة 
بس مش عاوزة اقول راي 

بحيكي نانسي انتي وجوسبل علي الشجاعة والجراءة لاني اول لما دخلت المنتدي من سنتين كتبت موضوع  اعتبروة الناس جريء جدا وحسسوني اني جاية من كوكب تاني 

وعلي فكرة جميل ان الناس اللي مشتركة في الموضوع دماغها كبير و بيتمتعوا بخفة الدم كمان تحية  لمزجنجي وكيوبيد 

متاااابعة​*


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

مستشكر ليكى يا حجة راجعة


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*ههههههههههههه
هو انت حججتني 
طيب 
الله يقوي ايمانك يا حج​*


----------



## Twin (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> *توين انا عايزاك تشارك بشدة *


*
​​*​*ليه ياعني علي أساس أني غربي :t30:*
*أكيد هشارك وشكراً علي أهتمامك يا ننسي وثقتك في ما أكتبه ..... *
*علي فكرة أنا مش مرتبط ومش بفكر :closedeye*​


Nancy2 قال:


> *اقرا مشاركاتى على الاقل علشان عايزة اعرف رأيك *
> 
> *انا شايفة انا وحسب الحريم هنا ان الرجالة الشرقيين عندهم تناقض فى التفكيريعنى يسمحوا لنفسهم بحاجات يمنعوها على غيرهم *
> 
> ...


*أنا رأي في ما ذكرتيه مش غلط .... من وجهة النظر الحريمي *
*بس الغلط في بناء الرأي نفسه *
*أنتوا بصيته للراجل الشرقي من غير ما تبصوا علي الرجل الغربي .....*
*ومن هنا أنا هبدأ مشاركاتي *
*أنا هبدأ الأول بوضع وجهة نظري عن الرجل الغربي وأختلافها عن الرجل الشرقي *
*وهتابع في نقاط مختلفة *
*أنا هتكون مشاركاتي مقسمة لعده محاور .... يتبع*​


----------



## Twin (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*الرجل الشرقي والرجل الغربي ,,,,,*

*ناس كتير بتبص للرجل الغربي علي أنه رجل رومانسي ورجل متفتح وراقي في تفكيره مقارنة بالرجل الشرقي *
*بس النظره هنا ناقصة *

*أنا راجل شرقي وعايش بره الشرق وشايف ومتابع *
*بستنكر كتير وبتحسر كتير *

*الرجل الغربي ...*
*هو رجل عادي جداً ولكنه تحرر مع مرور الوقت من العادات والتقاليد المتوارثة *
*وهذا لا يعتبر رقي وتقدم ولا يعتبر العكس بأنه تخلف ورجعية*
*ولكنه يعتبر من وجهة نظري حياة جديدة بمعطيات جديدة *

*بس الرجل الغربي له الكثير من العيوب في هذه الحياة الجديدة*
*وعلي سبيل المثال -من وجهة نظر شرقية-*

*الرجل الغربي متحرر جداً جداً *
*يعني لو هو ماشي مع مراته وقابل واحد صحبه *
*لازم صحبه يسلم عليه باليد علشان المرض طبعاً*
*ويقبل زوجة صديقة :love45:*
*علي أساس أنه لو سلم علي صحبه وخده بالحضن زي عندنا في الشرق يقولوا عليهم شواذ*
*ولو صحبه معاه مراته أو صديقته عادي بيتبدلوا القبلات *
*طيب ده علي أي أساس بيقبلها ... كصداقة أم شهوة *
*وهل هذا يقابل تقاليد الشرق *

*وغير كدة الرجل الغربي ممكن ميكنش مرتبط أرتباط ديني بزوجته بل مجرد أصدقاء ويقوم بالأنجاب منها وعادي ممكن يكملوا أو لا*
*وعلي هذا الأساس في الكثير من الدول *
*المولود ينسب للأم وليس للأب*

*الرجل الغربي ممكن يرتبط بدون النظر لماضي الأنثي ... وده عادي من وجهة نظري بس للماضي حدود*
*أينعم الماضي ملكك وحدك والمستقبل ملكي أنا كزوج*
*ولكن في الغرب لا *
*الماضي ليس له حدود وده مينفعش*
*مينفعش تكون زوجتي كانت الجيرل فريد لصديقي قبلي*

*ونري أيضاً أن حياة الرجل الغربي مع المرأة متحرره للغاية *
*هو مش يسألها ريحة فين والا جية منين ....*
*ده بالنسبة للزواج والأرتباط*

*طيب بالنسبة للأسرة *
*أنا بشوف ناس بتجيب لأبنها ال موصلش 15سنة سجاير ومعسل *
*أزاي وبيكون برضي الأم *
*وبعرف ناس عرفين أن أبنعم له بنت صديقة *
*وتيجي الأم تقول للبنت دية خلي بالك وأوعي تخلفي !*
*أزاي يعني *
*أه التحرر مهم والديمقراطية مهمة ولكن متوصلش أني أقول لصديقة أبني أوعي تخلفي*
*أو أقول لصديق بنتي تعالي يا حبيبي بيت عندنا وبلاش تبيتوا بره*

*فالرجل الغربي عندما يقارن بالشرقي *
*ونضع الرجل الغربي علي قمة التحضر والشرقي علي قمة الجهل*
*لابد*
*لابد*
*أن نري الرجل الغربي من كل الجوانب وليس من جانب التفكير فقط*

*أينعم الرجل الشرقي رجعي بنسبة*
*ولكن هذا لا يعطينا الحق بذبحه*
*صدقيني يا نانسي في بنات كتير لما تيجي تكلميها بدمقراطية بشخصيتك المتفتحه التي تعطي للمراءة حقوقها*
*ترفض وتقولك أنت أتغيرت وبقيت غربي *
*المرأة الشرقية تعشق الرجل الشرقي بأنغلاقه وبرجعيته *
*علي أساس أنه بكدة بيحسسها بأنوثتها*

*الرجل الغربي رائع في بعض النواحي ولكن كمجل لا*

*عارفة ده أقل حاجة أن الرجل الغربي أنجليزي جداً *
*يعني لو رحوحتوا تكلوا لقمة في مطعم *
*يقوم يدفع لنفسة ويستناكي في العربية :t17:*
*ده كلام برده*

*يتبع بنظرتي للرجل الشرقي كوني منهم ولكني متفتح عنهم *​


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

والله يا حج توين البنات دول مهما تعملهم ولا تقيد صوابع رجلك شمع " علشان توفر كهربا طبعا " برده مبيعجبهمش ولا بيشكرو..
بس طالما عاوزين الراجل يبقى غربي بالمواصفات اللى حكى عنها توين انا مستعد و محبب ما عليا
نياهاهاهاها


----------



## Twin (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*نانسي أنا أتكلمت بوجهة نظر عامة *
*ولا أنا مع الغربي ولا الشرقي*
*أنا ضد التميز في معاملة المرأة بأي شكل*​ 


Nancy2 قال:


> *توين ايش هذا ؟ اشلون يعنى ؟*
> 
> *توين هعلق على كلامك فى نقط *
> 
> ...


*
* 
*علي هذا الأساس هناك الكثير من الشرقين بيعملوا زوجاتهم كإنسانة كاملة *
*ومفيش أي أسقاط أو أنتقاص منها*
*والرجل الشرقي يتكز عن الغربي في مدا قربه من أسرته .... بعكس الغربي*
*ولكن الغربي عامة يتفهم المرأة أكثر من الرجل الشرقي*​


Nancy2 قال:


> *2- فيها ايه او ايه المشكلة ان الراجل الغربى مش بيهتم بماضى المرأة ؟ ايه المشكلة الماضى ماضى زى ما البنت الشرقية مش بتهتم بماضى الراجل وممكن يكون كان يعرف بنات كتير جدا قبلها وهى بترضى بده عادى جدا وتقول ده ماضى ومن حقه والمستقبل هيختلف *
> 
> *الماضى من حقى والمستقبل من حق شريك الحياة
> *


*
* 
*أنا معاكي بس للماضي حدود .....*
*أياً كان الماضي فأنا لا أتكلم عنه -وهذا كشخصي أنا- المرأة غير ملزمة أنها تحكيلي ماضيها ولا أنا ملزم .... ولكن هناك حدود للماضي وهذا رأي*
*أنا لا أستطيع أن أرتبط بأمراة ماضيها مرتبط بخيانة وطفل دون أب *
*ولكن حب وخطوبة وشغل لسة ع البر ده أنا مش عايز أسأل عنه ....*
*لأنها ببساطة كل هذا كان قبل أن أكون أنا في الصورة*
*وكما أنني لي ماضي وأملكه وحدي فبالتالي حق المرأة مثلي*

*ولكن عند الغرب مختلفين تماماً ....*
*وأنا أتكلم عن الغرب كعامة وليس كحالات فردية *​


Nancy2 قال:


> *3- وبعدين ليه واخدين فكرة عن الاسرة الغربية بهذا الشكل ؟ لا ياغالى فيه اسر غربية رائعة جدا ومش بالشكل ده لكن هما شفافين بيتاقشو فى كل حاجة مع ولادهم هو ده الفرق *


*
**نانسي أنا عايش معاهم وشايف مدي ترابطهم ولكني لا أتحدث عن حالات فردية بل عامة *
*أسر الغرب رائعة ومترابطة بشكل ديمقراطي رائع *
*وكل منهم له دوره الذي لا يتخطاه .... ولكن حبل الحرية ممدود لأبعد الحدود*
*فأنا كشرقي لا أقبل علي أبنتي أن تغيب عن بيتها باليومين والثلاثة مع ال boy friend*
*ده أنا أرفضه كرب اسره ..... أنا مش رافض الحب والعلاقة التي في حدود بين الولد والبنت ... لبناء بيت رائع في المستقبل وتجنباً لمشاكل الزواج بسبب الأختلافات التي لم تظهرها فترة الخطوبة*​ 


Nancy2 قال:


> *4- ومين قال الراجل الغربى معندوش مشاعر ؟ ههههه الراجل الغربى عنده القدرة على التعبير عن مشاعره لزوجته اما الشرقى بيعتبر ان تعبيره عن مشاعره مظهر ضعف *
> 
> *الراجل الغربى يتكلم عن مراته امام الناس ويمدح فيها ويوصف مدى حبه ليها دون خجل لكن الشرقى يعتبر ان ده انتقاص من رجولته *
> 
> ...


*
*
*برده أين ذكرت أنا أن الرجل الغربي لا يملك مشاعر*
*أنا ذكرت أنه يتعامل ببساطة في مقابلة الأخرين بتقبل الرجل للمراة والعكس*
*وهذا لا يعد أنتقاص من الرجل ولكن غير مستحب لي ...... وهذا رأي أنا*
*ولكن هناك الكثير من الشرقين يتعاملوا مع زوجاتهم بكل حب وهم بالخارج .....*

*أنا لا أتخيل نفسي وأنا مع زوجتي في الشارع أن لا أمسك يدها أو أداعبها أو أحتضنها *

*ويا ننسي والله أنا لا أعمم*​*


Nancy2 قال:



			5- ومين قال انه هيدفع وميدفعش منين الكلام ده؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*أنا كنت معاهم *
*أنا وواحد صحبي ومراته -أو صديقته المقربة- وكل واحد دفع لنفسه :beee:*
*وغير كدة بشوفهم في مجال شغلي كدة ... لما بيجوا يشتروا حاجة بشوف مين بيحاسب لمين *
*وعامة أنا برده مش بعمم*​


Nancy2 قال:


> *6-بالنسبة لحب المرأة للراجل الشرقى المتحكم سمعت قبل كده عن ال **Stockholm syndrome*
> 
> *ده حاله مرضيه نفسيه فيها المجنى عليه** بيبقى عنده تعاطف غريب وحب غريب للجانى يعنى الضحية من كتر ارتباطة بالجانى بقى بيحبه ومتعاطف معها كمان *
> 
> ...


*
* 
*ودية حقيقة ..... *
*القط بيحب خناقه ... عند الكثيرين *

*أقلك أنا كنت في مرحلة أرتباط منذ فترة وكنا بنتكلم عادي *
*وحصل وبتقولي موقف ..... أنا نازلة من البيت ريحة مشوار ... فردي كان عادي *
*أوك مع السلامة لما تيجي كلميني*
*ولما قلت كدة ,,,,, قلتلي أيه ده *
*أزاي متسألنيش أنا ريحة فين ومع مين وهاجي أمتي ...*
*فقلتلها كل ده ليه ... أنتي نازلة وأنا واثق فيكي وعادي جداً دية حياتك بشرط متأثريش علي حياتنا ..... قلتلي أنا مش بحب كدة أنت بصراحة بقيت غربي أوي *
*لازم تسألني وتعرف رايحة فين والكلام ده *

*واخده بالك ... مع أني وانا بقولها مع السلامة مكنش كل ده في دماغي*​ 
*


Nancy2 قال:



			على فكرة انتو خلتونى اقارن بالراجل الغربى وانا مكنتش عايزة كده
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ولا كدة ولا كدة ....صلي ع النبي *
*أنا مليش دعوة ...*
*بس بجد هناك من الشرقين رائعين ومن الغربين رائعين *
*ومن الصعب أن نتواصل في موضوع غريب دون الشد والجذب :ranting:*

*وصدقيني أنا كتوين .... بحترم بجد المرأة وبحاول أن أعطيها حقوقها وبشده .... بس أنا بتكلم عموماً*​


----------



## Twin (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*نانسي سؤال رخم جداً .... *
*لو أنتي مش مرتبطة لسة وعايشة في الغرب ,,,,*

*هترتبطي برجل غربي .... أم رجل شرقي *
*الأجابة من الأتنين دول وبدون تجميل *
*أما شرقي أو غربي*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*أقول كده حاجة من الاخر يعني !! 
لا الرجل الغربي ولا الشرقي الاتنين اضرب من بعض ( بالاردني كده ) 
مش حد يزعل بس دا رأيي المتواضع :t13:
ههههههههههه 
*


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

المشكلة فى موضوعك يا اخت نانسى انك اتكلمتى عن الرجل الشرقى و الغربي بس محدش اتكلم عن الجنوبي ولا الشمالى اللى متلج لوحده فى الاسكيمو مثلا (ابو فروة)


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *أقول كده حاجة من الاخر يعني !!
> لا الرجل الغربي ولا الشرقي الاتنين اضرب من بعض ( بالاردني كده )
> مش حد يزعل بس دا رأيي المتواضع :t13:
> ههههههههههه
> *


الله و اكبر عليكى يا حجة روزيتا رضى الله عنكى اهو ده الكلام بلا شرق بلا غرب صلاة النبي احسن:gy0000:


----------



## Rosetta (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> الله و اكبر عليكى يا حجة روزيتا رضى الله عنكى اهو ده الكلام بلا شرق بلا غرب صلاة النبي احسن:gy0000:



:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:​


----------



## girgis2 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*آيه التهيييس دا ياجماعة !*

*هههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*



ترفض وتقولك أنت أتغيرت وبقيت غربي 
المرأة الشرقية تعشق الرجل الشرقي بأنغلاقه وبرجعيته 
علي أساس أنه بكدة بيحسسها بأنوثتها

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*ههههههههههههههههههههه ما تعممش الله يجزاك خيرا عنا و يكتر حورياتك و يزيد حسناتك*

*



الرجل الغربي رائع في بعض النواحي ولكن كمجل لا

عارفة ده أقل حاجة أن الرجل الغربي أنجليزي جداً 
يعني لو رحوحتوا تكلوا لقمة في مطعم 
يقوم يدفع لنفسة ويستناكي في العربية

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*و يدفع حسابي ليه*

*اها علي فكره*

*فيه ستات في مصر الراجل عايش علي قفاها و بتصرف عليه*

*ما سمعتش عن ظاهره اجتماعيه اسمها المرأه المعيله و الرجل الغير قادر علي الكسب*

*انا الحياه علمتني كل واحد يشيل نفسه مش يشيل نفسه و غيره ايه العبء دا و اصلا بكره لما المصريين يفتقروا اكتر الراجل المصري هيبطل فنيظه و فنجره و منظره و هيقول للست ما تتنيلي تطفحي علي حسابك*

*بالنسبه لتسلط الرجل الشرقي فهو في المسلم اكثر من المسيحي لا انكر لدرجه ان البعض منهم يختار ملابس زوجته عشان يرضي الصنم بتاعهم*

*و اخيرا*

*ما يدور بخلد اغلب قراء المنتدي الان هو*

*البنت عايزه راجل غربي عشان تدور علي حل شعرها*

*دا الي في المخ بس لا يجروء احد يقوله*

*و لكن لو كنتوا شوفتوا جارتنا المنقبه ام ياسمين كنتوا قولتوا يلعن ابو العربان*

*و كما اسلفت يا توين*

*سبب اننا شرقيين اوي*

*هو الغزو العربي الاسلامي*

*العرب قبل الاسلام كانوا منحلين و الغرب كان مؤدب يا شيخ هههههههههههه*

*بس جات قيم قريش حكمت العالم و الاولي ان نحكم بقيم الرب يسوع في الكتاب المقدس و نقول احنا رجاله مسيحيين مش شرقيين ولا غربيين بس دا في عالم اليوتوبيا فقط*

*انا شخصيا لا اريد ان بنتي تدور علي حل شعرها لان امي ما ربتنيش كدا الحمد لله بس ممكن اوي بضحك البنات الي بشوفه علي اهاليهم في الجامعات الحكوميه نوصل لدرجه اقذر من الغرب في الحمل خارج الزواج و العلاقات و كفايه الي بشوفه ..... بشوف كتير مش نموذج ولا اتنين و كفايه هند الحناوي المصريين طيبين بس بينسوا*

*لان الغرب كان غير مرحب بالحمل خارج الزواج لحد خمسين سنه فاتوا و كانوا بيعملوا مصحات خاصه للي بتخلف برا الجواز يا امير*

*بس تخلخل بنيه المجتمع الداخليه عملت كدا و الي شوفته في جامعه.... قسم..... يخليني الطم و خلا ابويا و هو بيوصلني الصبح يلطم و يقول هنوصل لفين.....*

*بس انا فقط لا اريد زوجا يكون هو السيد في كل شئ من اول تسميه اولادي لحد لون بنطلوني ولا يخاف من عقلي او نجاحي و هذا صعب شويه*

*اسفه جدا*

*و للاسف لن استطيع الزواج الا مسلم لانكم تعلمون ظروفي جيدا ههههههههههههه*

*فلذلك ادعو المسيح قائله اللهم خدني بقي علي خير من الدنيا القرف دي هههههههههههه*

*نانسي انتي تعبتي من النقاش *

*خليني امسك المايك شويه*

*سلام الرب معاكم*
​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *أقول كده حاجة من الاخر يعني !! *
> *لا الرجل الغربي ولا الشرقي الاتنين اضرب من بعض ( بالاردني كده ) *
> *مش حد يزعل بس دا رأيي المتواضع :t13:*
> *ههههههههههه *



*الراجل الصيني اهضم يا شيخه هو و الياباني بجد*

*احترام و ادب للصبح هههههههههه*​


----------



## Twin (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*لي عودة علي المحاورة ال مسكت المايك تروث هههههههههه*

*بس والله يا جدعان أنا معاكم  هههههههههه*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

يا حجة تروث الله يهديكى يا شيخة متفكريش فى حكاية الجواز دى دلوقتى و تقولى يا رب خدنى بعد الشر عليكى و على كل البنات 
بصى يا حجة اسمعينى الله يرضى عليكى و يهديكى كده زى ما هدانى لطريق الحق و مربى دقنى اهو ولابس الجلبية البيضا اياها:t30:
الجواز ده حاجة بايد ربنا و مين عارف اكيد ربنا مدبرلك خطة حلوة ليكى و ممكن يجوزك مسلم اه بس يعرف المسيح على ايدك او ممكن يجيلك مسيحى اصلا و يتجوزك و ممكن تسافرى برة و برده تتجوزى هناك فيه مليون طريقة و مين عارف يمكن اهلك نفسهم يعرفو المسيح و ساعتها هتتجوزى زى ما انتى عاوزة و لما تتجوزى ساعتها بقى غسلت سنانك بسجنال توم النهاردة:closedeye


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2010)

> يجوزك مسلم اه بس يعرف المسيح على ايدك


 
هو هيعرفه لما اموت الاول هههههههه دول مخهم بتنجان يا شيخ

بس علي فكره انا بغسل سناني بكلوس اب ههههه ينفع

ربنا يخليك بجد لانك كسرت حده و قتامه الموضوع شويه بالdark humor

ربنا يسعدك

سلام المسيح​


----------



## Rosetta (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *الراجل الصيني اهضم يا شيخه هو و الياباني بجد*
> 
> *احترام و ادب للصبح هههههههههه*​


*لا لا لا ولا صيني ولا ياباني 
الباب اللي يجيك منه الريح سكره و استرررررريح :smile02
هههههههههههه​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*و لك خلاص فوتي عالدير ههههههههه*​


----------



## Rosetta (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *و لك خلاص فوتي عالدير ههههههههه*​



*هههههههههههههههههه
حاضر :t17:​*


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> هو هيعرفه لما اموت الاول هههههههه دول مخهم بتنجان يا شيخ
> وماله لو مخه بتنجان نقوره و نقليه فى الزيت و يا ستى اللى هدى غيره قادر يهديه
> بس علي فكره انا بغسل سناني بكلوس اب ههههه ينفع
> وحش مش حلو اولت امبارح رفع قضية على كلوس ام و طلقها و رمو كلوس ابن فى الشارع
> ...


وعليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## lo siento_mucho (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*ايه يا بنات كلللللللللل ده
الموضوع ده وصل حتى للصين واليبان 
واصلو 
ربنا معاكو 
​*


----------



## marcelino (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*يلهوى على الرغى

ده كان زمان الواحد راح اخد الجنسيه الامريكيه  ورجع

ومشاها غربى علشان يعجب*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

نانسى انا عاوز اقولك كلمة واحدة بس
سن نملة الدبانة الى الامام مرش يا عسكرى


----------



## sony_33 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:
*حضطر انسف كام مشاركة تعبت من القراية*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

يا ريت تنسف الموضوع كله و تريحنا


----------



## Rosetta (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> يا ريت تنسف الموضوع كله و تريحنا



*هههههههههههههه
لا يا ريت ينسف اللي بالي بالك :budo:​*


----------



## sony_33 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> لا يا ريت ينسف اللي بالي بالك :budo:​*



*لالالالالا ميستهلوش منك كل دة
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Rosetta قال:


> *هههههههههههههه
> لا يا ريت ينسف اللي بالي بالك :budo:​*


ايه يا حجة ده انتى ولا بن لادن نفسه :fun_lol:


----------



## Mzajnjy (24 ديسمبر 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *لالالالالا ميستهلوش منك كل دة
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


شكلك منهم:act23:


----------



## Rosetta (24 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> ايه يا حجة ده انتى ولا بن لادن نفسه :fun_lol:


*
هههههههههههه
متربين سوا سوا ld:​*


----------



## Twin (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*نانسي أنا عرضت وجهة نظري بس مش أكتر *
*أنا لم أنتقد الرجل الغربي وتفكيره بس أنا أنتقد هذا العموم بوجهة نظر شرقية لأني شرقي*
*ولو كنت كملت عن الرجل الشرقي كنت هنتقده برده وعلي العموم *

*أنا لست مع الغربي ولست مع الشرقي *
*أنا بوجهة نظري كإنسان شرقي يحيا في مجتمع متفتح وغربي أري عاداتي وتقاليدي مع التفتح السليم المعتدل يساوي حياة أسرية كريمة ومستقرة*
*أنا لا أستطيع أن أكون رجل غربي وأحيا ما يحياه بحرية وأنفتاح*
*ولا أستطيع أن أكون رجل شرقي بأنغلاق وتخلف*
*أنا رجل شرقي متفتح بنسبه تتيح لي الحياة السعيدة بمن سأرتبط بها*
*سأكمل كرجل شرقي بعاداتي وتقاليد ومازجاً ما هو في الرجل الغربي من حرية وتفتح في حدود تعاملاتي مع جسدي -زوجتي-*

*عامة يا نانسي .... الموضوع يتلخص في كلمة أنا كنت مأجلها شوية*
*المشكلة أن المجتمع الشرقي مجتمع ذكوري بدرجة عالية جداً *
*كون هذا من التاريخ نسج أو حتي من الأديان السماوية والأرضية *
*فكل العومل في الشرق جعلت كل الشرق مجتمع ذكوري*

*وهنهي بجملة جميلة سمعتها من قبل .... وستكون نهاية كلامي هنا كونك صرتي لاترغبي في الأعتراض علي ما تعتقديه ولا تقبلي الرأي الأخر وكأن الرأي الأخر منزل وموحي به ووجد لينقض تفكيرك .... ولهذا أنا أعتذر عن مداخلاتي *

*الحياة السعيد والمستقرة والرائعة ما هي الامزيج من ..... سحر الشرق وغرابة الغرب*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*



أنا لست مع الغربي ولست مع الشرقي 
أنا بوجهة نظري كإنسان شرقي يحيا في مجتمع متفتح وغربي أري عاداتي وتقاليدي مع التفتح السليم المعتدل يساوي حياة أسرية كريمة ومستقرة
أنا لا أستطيع أن أكون رجل غربي وأحيا ما يحياه بحرية وأنفتاح
ولا أستطيع أن أكون رجل شرقي بأنغلاق وتخلف
أنا رجل شرقي متفتح بنسبه تتيح لي الحياة السعيدة بمن سأرتبط بها
سأكمل كرجل شرقي بعاداتي وتقاليد ومازجاً ما هو في الرجل الغربي من حرية وتفتح في حدود تعاملاتي مع جسدي -زوجتي-


أنقر للتوسيع...



و دا الي احنا عايزينه التوازن و دا الي انا طالبت بيه

هوا صعب

بس بيساعد عليه تخلص الانسان من الاراء المحيطه بيه و انه يسمع لهم و انه يستقل بنفسه

الاعتدال حلو

و بعدين انا قولت المفروض يبقي رجل مسيحي مش شرقي ولا غربي

الاعتدال واجب

بس تقول لمين الاغلبيه يا كدا يا كدا ههههههههههههههه بجد حتي في مصر ناس متحرره و فالته زياده اوي و ناس مقفله و رجعيه جدا

الاعتدال صعب و عاوز مجهود







عامة يا نانسي .... الموضوع يتلخص في كلمة أنا كنت مأجلها شوية
المشكلة أن المجتمع الشرقي مجتمع ذكوري بدرجة عالية جداً 
كون هذا من التاريخ نسج أو حتي من الأديان السماوية والأرضية 
فكل العومل في الشرق جعلت كل الشرق مجتمع ذكوري



أنقر للتوسيع...




معاك حق يا امير 

جمله في الصميم

علي فكره اسلوب نقاشك راقي اوي و حلو مش بتقلب الترابيزه في وش حد لمجرد انه الرأي مش عاجبه ههههههه

الكلام اخد و عطا 

و في الاخير احيانا الظروف القهريه او القدر هو الي بيحكم عليك




الحياة السعيد والمستقرة والرائعة ما هي الامزيج من ..... سحر الشرق وغرابة الغرب

أنقر للتوسيع...



اها فعلا

ربنا يباركك و يقدرك ياااااااارب تبقي زوج و اب رائع لاهلك المقبلين

سلام و نعمه*​


----------



## girgis2 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*أوباااا وقعوا في بعض *

*خير الكلام ما قل ودل*

*كتر الكلام بيزعل أصله*

*على العموم مافيش حاجة تستاهل الزعل ياجماعة*

*يا أخ توين الأخت نانسي بتعبر عن ما كانت تعانيه في الشرق*

*وسع صدرك شوية وخليك حليم يا أخي*

*يا أخت نانسي عبري عن رائيك بس خففي حدة التوتر في طريقة كلامك شوية*

*السيد المسيح له كل المجد لما كان يوبخ حد كان بيوبخه بأمثال*

*فينك يا أخ مزجنجي أنت وسوني وروزيتا بس عشان تحلوا المشكل ده *​


----------



## girgis2 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*طيب خلاص **متزعليش نفسك*

*كل سنة وأنتوا طيبين*

*قفلوا بقى على الموضوع **وخلينا نعيش فرحة الميلاد أحسن*​


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*



وانا مش هتكلم فى الموضوع ده تانى لانى عارفة كل ولاد المنتدى بيقولوا عليا ايه دلوقتى بينهم وبين نفسهم

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
مش انتي لوحدك ههههههههههه

عموما كل واحد و ضميره و مستواه الفكري بقي

و عموما هي الدنيا كدا نظلم الي ملهمش ذنب و الي ما نتوقعش منهم الوحش يطلع منهم الوحش

بمعني انك عايشه في الغرب و كويسه و ممكن بنت اييييييي شخص مهما كان فاضل تخون تربيته و تنحرف

طالما يا بنتي انتي كويسه جدا ومحدش يقدر يمسك لك غلطه ارفعي راسك ولالالالالالالالا يهمك انتي بنت ملك الملوك اصلا اساسا

و هو الي عارف بحالك مش البشر دول

علي راي المثل حبيبك يبلع لك ظلط و عدوك يتمني لك الغلط

ولا بيهمني لاني عارفه روحي كويس و الي كلمني عن قرب عرفني كذلك ولا يهمك يا بنتي اتكلمي من هنا لبكره انتي احسن من كتير من لابسي الاقنعه المزيفه الي بيضحكوا بيها علي اكياس البطاطس

انتي فاهمه قصدي كويس

تصبحي علي خير يا نونو و سلام المسيح ليكي*​


----------



## Rosetta (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا سلااااااااااااام على البناتيت القوية دي  
مع اني مش متابعة الحوار من الاول بس مؤيدة الى حد ما يا نانسي و يا ترووووووث 

بس بالراحة على الرجال لانه متل ما في العاطل منهم اكيد في اللي كويس و اللي بيقدر المرأة و بيكون ليها الأب و الزوج و الحبيب  
*


----------



## Mzajnjy (25 ديسمبر 2010)

تانى يا نانسى عقدة الاضطهاد اللى فيكى دى يا بنتى محدش فكر وحش فيكى ابدا ولا هيفكر و لو حد فكر يبقى هو اللى وحش مش انتى
و على فكرة برده غلطتك انك محددتيش بعد الموضوع ده انتى عاوزة ايه اللى يحصل بالظبط يعنى عرفنا انك عاوزة ان البنت تكون حرة بس من انهى ناحية و ايه الواجبات اللى عليكى انتى كمان تنفذيها لان مفيش حرية لاى واحد من غير واجبات عليه زى مصر مثلا سنة 73 لما انتصرت و راح ابوكى السادات الله يرحمه مطرح ما راح ياخذ الارض و الحرية الزموه بشروط وواجبات متنفزة لحد النهاردة مع اننا احنا اللى انتصرنا بس الحرية من غير واجب متبقاش حرية


----------



## Mzajnjy (25 ديسمبر 2010)

وعامة يا ستى لو فيه بنات شايفة ان وضع الولد احلى و عاجبهم حريته دى فيه دكاترة شاطرين يحولو سوسو لمحمد ههههههههه


----------



## Twin (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*أثبات حضور فقط *​


----------



## sony_33 (25 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا اخت نانسى انتى وتروث
احنا ولا بنفكر فى حاجة ولا بنقول حاجة عليكو
كل مشاركة تقولى يا ترى شباب المنتدى بيقولو علينا اية واية واية
احنا اصلا بعد مبنشارك فى موضوع بننسى احنا قلنا اية
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وانتو اخواتنا حنقول اية يعنى
خلى فى ثقة فى نفسكم لو حاسين ان كلامكم حد يقول عليكو حاجة فية يبقى متشاركوش
وخليكو قاعدين فى البيت احسن
لما انتو خايفين من راى الشباب فيكو فى المنتدى
يبقى متتكلموش على المساواة بقى
علشان احنا مبنخفش حد يقول علينا حاجة لما بنعرض وجهة نظرنا
شكرا
تاكسى (موضوع تانى ياا سطى)*​


----------



## Basilius (26 ديسمبر 2010)

dioscorus قال:


> * كلمة واقفة ف زروي معلشي يعني ..
> المجتمع  بتاعنا فعلا متحامل على المراة و البنات عموما
> معدش فية حاجة اسمها لبس محتشم هو السبب يا اخوة ... البنت ولو لمجرد انها ماشية بشعرها تبقى مسيحية كافرة نجس وبتتعاكس باقذر الالفاظ لمجرد انها بشعرها حتى و لو لبسها محتشم تماما ...
> المجتمع الاسلامي بشكل عام بينظر للمراة نظرة دونية ودي ثقافة اصبحت سايدة في مجتمعاتنا بشكل عام حتى ان فكر المسيحيين اصطبغ بيها بشكل غير مدرك او انها اتسرسبت للثقافة العامة للشخص اللي عايش في مجتمع اسلامي حتى لو هو مش مسلم ..
> ...



*عاوز اقول حاجة كمان بجانب مشاركتي دي 
لازم ناخد كل حاجة من مختلف الجوانب 
يعني 
المراة و البنت لها حق مثل الرجل تماما تماما ... لكن هذا لا يمنع ان لكل منهم واجبات مختصة بية و تاتي على راس الاولويات ... يعني دور المراة و الام في التربية كبير جدا ومن رايي اكبر من الاب لانها حتى ولو مشغولة مش هتبقى مشغولة اكتر من الاب ... فلو شغل المراة هياثر على واجباتها المحددة دي طبعا من الاولى الاهتمام بهذة الواجبات قبل الشغل .. دة مش تسلط .. لكن دة زي ما قال ربنا ان المراة معين للرجل .. في كل شىء ... 
في شىء كمان لاخواتي نانسي وتروث 
لازم نتفهم كويس المجتمع اللي احنا عايشين فية 
اة المراة لها حرية و مظلومة جدا في مجتمعنا 
لكن جزئية السؤال رايحة فين و جاية منين دي مش علطول بتبقى تعنت او تسلط او كبرياء 
لية منقولش عليها خوف ؟ خصوصا في مجتمعنا الشرقي المليان بالقرف المحمدي 
يعني انا متفتح و في تفكيري اختي او زوجتي لها نفس حقوقي لكن المجتمع نفسة مش بيفكر زيي 
هستفاد اية لو اختي او زوجتي اتعرضت لاي سوء او مكروة ايا كان ؟؟؟ 
فلازم اخاف و اسال و احظر واحذر مش لاني راجعي لا .. لاني خايف من المجتمع البدوي اللي عايشين فية 
فلازم تتكلموا بصراحة .. الموضوع بس مش عقلية .. الموضوع ظروف عايشين فيها ومش هنقدر نغيرها لانها مرتبطة جذريا ومتاصلة بمسالة تعاليم دينية همجية شئنا ام ابينا فهي اثرت على العقول و على تفكير البشر و ايدولوجيتهم 
ممكن يكون رجل متفتح تقي يؤمن انة والمراة متساويين لكن المجتمع العرباني لا يرحم 
خوفة على بنتة او اختة او زوجتة يحجم من حرية تعاملاتة وسماحة للمراة ... ليس لانة متقوقع التفكير لكن لان المجتمع لا يرحم ولا يتغير 

مش كدة ولا اية ؟؟؟
*


----------



## Basilius (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*كلامك مظبوط**
لكن النظرة الدونية للمراة مش مننا 
مش من مجتمعنا الاصلي القديم .. 
انا منكرش بل و اتفق معكي ان النظرة الدونية دي اتسرسبت واخترقت بعض العقول  المسيحية الضعيفة و الضيقة الافق 
لكن لم يتم تعميمها او تحتل فكر وعقل كل مسيحي 
صدقيني المشكلة مشكلة مجتمع عرباني اولا و اخيرا يفرض سيطرتة بالقوة و الزمن خوفا منة على نفسة لانة يعلم انة باطل

*


----------



## وليد يوسف (26 ديسمبر 2010)

بجد يا جماعه ملكوش حق فى هجومكم على اختنا نانسى ، انتم مكسوفين انكم تعترفوا بصحة كلامها ، قليلين جدا اللى بيعاملوا البنت من منطلق خوفهم عليها ، العملية فى الغالب اثبات للرجولة للوجود وحب للسيطرة والتحكم ، المفروض طبقا للعدل والمساواه المعاملة تكون واحده ، انا رغم انى مسلم لكن متاكد انو الكتاب المقدس ويسوع بيقولوا كده .. ولا يهمك يا نانسى ، خليكى فى طريقك وكملى على نفس اسس الصراحه الجميله بتاعتك واحنا كلنا معاكى


----------



## twety (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*هو ده للاسف حكم العادات والتقاليد
فى مجتمعنا الشرقى

نظام اللى اتعودنا عليه واتربينا عليه من زمان ده
لو حصل غيره يبقى مش طبيعى

يعنى مثلا لو بنت نزلت فرح واحده صاحبتها مينفعش تتاخر لوحدها
لازم اخوها يجيلها او اهلها يبقوا معاها

دى خلاص بقت عادات الى حد ما مش بنقدر نغيرها
بس للامانه برضه حاجات كتير اتغيرت

ونشكر الله ادينا عايشين يابنتى
هههههههه
*


----------



## وليد يوسف (26 ديسمبر 2010)

ازعل جدا منك يا نانسى لو انسحبتى او تراجعتى ، كلامك صحيح وفى الصميم رغم انكار بعض رجال المنتدى ، احنا معاكى ومع صراحتك وجراتك ، مجتمعنا ذكورى ذكورى مهما حاولنا انكار ذلك .. استمرى


----------



## sony_33 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

اية يا جدعان انتو مححسنى انها حتنسحب من على الجبهة
هههههههههههههههههههههه
انا مقلتش متكملش
عارفين لو مكملتش يبقى بتنسحب خوفا من اراء الرجالة هنا
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Critic (26 ديسمبر 2010)

*



يعنى مثلا لو بنت نزلت فرح واحده صاحبتها مينفعش تتاخر لوحدها
لازم اخوها يجيلها او اهلها يبقوا معاها

أنقر للتوسيع...

**لا يا فيتو ملكيش حق فى النقطة دى*
*طب لو جيتى لوحدك بليل و بلبس فرح تفتكرى ايه اللى ممكن يحصل فى السكة ؟*
*يعنى انا من اجل الانفتاح هسيب اختى وسط ذئاب و ابقى فرحان !!*



> ، احنا معاكى ومع صراحتك وجراتك ، مجتمعنا ذكورى ذكورى مهما حاولنا انكار ذلك .. استمرى



*ايوة طبعا ذكورى و مافيش حد انكر كدة !*
*المشكلة انك انت لو اتغيرت المجتمع مش هيتغير لانه اسلامى*
*فهل هسيب اختك تنفتح وسط مجتمع رد فعله خطر على انفتاحها ؟!!!*


*مثال فرضى :*
*انا انفتحت و سيبت اختى تلبس زى ما هى عايزة و هى حرة*
*المفروض لو مجتمع محترم محدش يتعرضلها لان دى حرية شخصية*
*لكن فى مجتمعنا هيتعرضلها و هتتبهدل*
*فهل اسيبها تلبس و لا لازم احط قيود علشان تتجنب المشاكل ؟*

*يا جماعة فى حاجة اسمها خوف .... انا بخاف على اختى و امى و قرايبى و اصحابى ايه الذكورية فى كدة ؟!!!!!!!!*


----------



## christianbible5 (26 ديسمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> سلام الرب يسوع
> عارفه ان الموضوع ده ممكن اضرب عليه من كل الشباب الى فى المنتدى
> بس انا عايزة اعرف رأيكوا بصراحه فى عقلية وتفكير الرجل الشرقى
> اولا انا مش بهاجم الرجال لانى ببساطه مش جايه من المريخ انا كمان من الشرق فابويا واخويا وجدى شرقيين ده طبيعى
> ...


 *سلام المسيح...*

*قرأت شوية في المداخلات استوقفتني عدة امور لا وقت للرد عليها...*

*ما يهمني هو الرد على صاحبة الموضوع...*

*اعتذر من الجميع...*

*موضوعك رائع جدا... بالنسبة للشرق لا اعلم ما هو تفكيرهم الوضع في لبنان يختلف كليا عن ما تصفين... على الاقل عند 80% من الاشخاص كي لا اجزم...*

*كثيرا ما نسمع ان الشاب الشرقي والشاب الشرقي ونسمع من من؟؟؟ (مع احترامي للكل)... نسمع هذه العبارة ما احدى الفتيات التي لم تر في حياتها شابا غربيا واحدا... فهي تشاهده فقط على شاشة التلفزيون عبر الافلام... (على سبيل المثال لا الحصر)...*

*بداية دعيني اعرفك عن نفسي:*

*انا شاب من اب لبناني وام فرنسية عشت طفولتي في فرنسا لغاية عمر 11 سنة... ترعرعت على التفكير الغربي اكثر ما هو شرقي... انا اقول هذا الكلام كي لا تعتقدين انت والقراء انني ادافع عن الشاب الشرقي... وطبيعة عملي تجبرني على التعامل مع الغرب اكثر من اهل الشرق... يعني شارب عقليتهم بالكامل...*
*



عارفه ان الموضوع ده ممكن اضرب عليه من كل الشباب الى فى المنتدى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ما عاش اللي يضربك... انا اطلع عينيه... :t16:*

*ههههههه... ما تخافيش وراكي رجالة... :yahoo:*


> بس انا عايزة اعرف رأيكوا بصراحه فى عقلية وتفكير الرجل الشرقى


*ماشي يا ستي ولو اني بعيد عن الفكر ده لكن اسمحيلي بابداء رأيي...*
*



اولا انا مش بهاجم الرجال لانى ببساطه مش جايه من المريخ انا كمان من الشرق فابويا واخويا وجدى شرقيين ده طبيعى 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**اتفقنا اذن...*
*



اولا: الرجل الشرقى يدى لنفسه حقوق ومميزات ويمنعها على غيرة , هل الغلط او الخطيه ليها علاقه بالنوع ؟ هو الرب لما اتكلم عن الخطيه فى الكتاب اتكلم عن الراجل لوحده والمرأة لوحدها ولا اتكلم عن خطية الانسان بشكل عام؟ 
هل الغلط يبقى صح لوعمله ولد ويبقى كاثة كونية لو عملته بنت ؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

**هذا لا ينطبق على الجميع على ما اعتقد... فالخطيئة خطيئة...*

*اعتقد انك توافقينني الرأي...*
*



ثانيا : الرجل الشرقى يتكلم عن حقوق المرأة ويمكن يقتل قتيل عشانها بس لمل نيجى للجد لمراته وبيته وبناته 
تلاقيه طبق الاصل ميختلفش عن غيره فى حاجه فهل ده 
تناقض ؟ ازدواجية؟ خوف من المجتمع ؟ ام غسيل مخ مش قادر يتخلص من ؟
فى حاجات تانيه عايزة اتكلم فيها بس بعد ما اشوف ارائكوا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**مش عارف ممكن اللي يتصرف كده يخبرنا... مش عايز اكون في موقع اتهام لأنني لا امارس تلك الصفات...*

*اولا القصة:*

*سألني احدهم... شاب فرنسي الجنسية يعمل معي في نفس المشروع... *

*هل لديك اولاد (أطفال)؟؟؟*

*أجبته لا... وانت...*

*قال: نعم 2 اولاد وفتاة صغيرة جدا...*

*سألته متزوج: قال لا فأنا اسكن مع حبيبتي...*

*ثانيا سؤال للجميع:*

*اتقبلين ان تسكني مع احدهم وتنجبين الاولاد بدون الزواج؟؟؟*

*الرجاء الاجابة بكل موضوعية وعدم اللف والدوران...*

*كي اكون قد رديت لأنني قد اتغيب عن المنتدى لفترة (من المحتمل)... انا لا اقبل ان اسكن مع حبيبتي وانجب الاولاد منها لأن ذلك مخالفا لمعتقداتي...*

*والآن يهمني رأي الجميع...*

*شكرا لتقبلكم مروري...*


----------



## Mzajnjy (26 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
انا بس عاوز اسالك عن حاجة يا نانسى باشا 
دلوقتى انتى قاعدة عادى على الكمبيوتر او بتتفرجى على التلفزيون وسمعتى ان فيه بنت مسيحية اتخطفت و اللى خطفها عزبها و اعتدى عليها و قتلها مثلا هتحسى بايه ساعتها ؟ و هديكى كام اختيار 
1-مش هتفرق معاكى و تقولى وانا مالى
2-هتزعلى و تقلبي القناة بسرعة و تتاثرى
3-هتقولى فى نفسك يا ريتنى كنت موجودة و قدرت اساعدها قبل ما ده يحصل؟
انا عن نفسى هختار رقم 3 بس انتى هتختارى ايه؟
السؤال عليه 10 درجات لو جاوبتى صح تاخدى 2 لو جاوبتى غلط تدينى 8 جنيه


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*و دا ايه علاقته بالموضوع يا مزاجانجي*​


----------



## Basilius (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> افترض ان المجتمع بتاعنا نزلت علية قنبلة نووية واتغير وزال الخطر الخارجى (طبعا ده افتراض لمجرد توضيح الفكرة )
> 
> وحصل نفس الموقف اختك خارجة من البيت لابسة قصير ومع افتراض مفيش خطر خارجى
> 
> ...



*ولية منقولش ان انا مش عاوز امي او زوجتي او اختي تكون سبب عثرة للصغار ؟*
[q-bible]مَنْ أَعْثَرَ أَحَدَ هَؤُلاَءِ الصِّغَارِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ بِي فَخَيْرٌ لَهُ أَنْ يُعَلَّقَ فِي عُنُقِهِ حَجَرُ الرَّحَى وَيُغْرَقَ فِي لُجَّةِ الْبَحْرِ.
 7 وَيْلٌ لِلْعَالَمِ مِنَ الْعَثَرَاتِ. فَلاَ بُدَّ أَنْ تَأْتِيَ الْعَثَرَاتُ وَلَكِنْ وَيْلٌ لِذَلِكَ الإِنْسَانِ الَّذِي بِهِ تَأْتِي الْعَثْرَةُ.[/q-bible]
*طبعا هناك البعض يغيروا هذا المفهوم ويجعلوا المراة كملكية و هذا شىء مرفوض تماما 
لكن انتي كمراة ممكن مثلا تنصحي اخوكي او ابنك او زوجك ان ملابسة غير لائقة او اسلوبة غير لائق هذا ليس معناة الملكية 
طبعا اوافقك الراي نسبيا انة في بعض الحالات تنقلب الموضوع لملكية المراة 
لكن في هذا الامر حتى ولو كنت عايش في مجتمع متحضر لن ارضى ان تكون زوجتي او اختي مثلا سبب عثرة *




> *انا بقول ان المجتمع ينظر للمراة الناضجة على انها انسان قائم بذاته هى لاتحمل شرف العيلة
> 
> لكن كل فرد فى العيلة سواء كان ولد او بنت يحمل شرف نفسه وهو مسئول عن  اخلاقة الشخصية واختيارته الخاصة ويتحمل هو سواء ولد او بنت نتيجة  اختياراته سواء كانت صح او غلط
> 
> ...



*اتفق معكي تماما 
ان الكل يجب ان يكون صورة للمسيح 
لكن الموضوع مش بالدرجة دي يا نانسي 
ايجب ان يكون الولد و البنت مسئولين تماما وعليهم نفس المسئولية بالنسبة للشرف و السلوك 
لكن الحال في المجتمع المسيحي اخف شوية من المجتمع العرباني *


----------



## girgis2 (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*أحب أسجل اعجابي بآراء الأخ ديسقوروس*

*لأنه بيجيب الرأي السديد الحكيم اللي من وجهة نظر كتابية مسيحية*

*ربنا يباركك ويزيدك أخي ديسقوروس*​


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> *و دا ايه علاقته بالموضوع يا مزاجانجي*​


 انا بس عاوز اقول ان فيه فرق بين السيطرة على الشخص و الخوف عليه يعنى لما اقول لطفل مثلا متلعبش فى الشارع و يفكر انى عاوز اسيطر على حريته مع انى خايف عليه ليجراله حاجة وحشة
فيه بنات و مش كل البنات طبعا بتبقى عاوزة تمشى بمزاجها من غير ما حد يعترض و بتفكر انها عارفة مصلحتها و ان دماغها كبيرة و موزونة جدا و تعرف ازاى تدافع عن نفسها مع انها مش عارفة ان العند بتاعها ده هيوصلها طريق نهايته وحشة
نفس الكلام للولد اللى مبيسمعش نصيحة حد خالص بينتهى بيه الامر لطرق وحشة زى الادمان مثلا او انه يتحول مجرم و دى مشكلة عامة على الطرفين مش البنات بس


----------



## Alexander.t (27 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> انا بس عاوز اقول ان فيه فرق بين السيطرة على الشخص و الخوف عليه يعنى لما اقول لطفل مثلا متلعبش فى الشارع و يفكر انى عاوز اسيطر على حريته مع انى خايف عليه ليجراله حاجة وحشة
> فيه بنات و مش كل البنات طبعا بتبقى عاوزة تمشى بمزاجها من غير ما حد يعترض و بتفكر انها عارفة مصلحتها و ان دماغها كبيرة و موزونة جدا و تعرف ازاى تدافع عن نفسها مع انها مش عارفة ان العند بتاعها ده هيوصلها طريق نهايته وحشة
> نفس الكلام للولد اللى مبيسمعش نصيحة حد خالص بينتهى بيه الامر لطرق وحشة زى الادمان مثلا او انه يتحول مجرم و دى مشكلة عامة على الطرفين مش البنات بس



هتضرب ايه فى الكريسمس ؟


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> هتضرب ايه فى الكريسمس ؟


يا باشا انت عارف انى راجل بتاع ربنا و مبضربش حاجة خالص غير دماغى فى اقرب حيطة و بوم:ura1:


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

Nancy2 قال:


> *ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب تتفتح .......دماغك يوه ........قصدى الحيطة *


و ظهر الحق و مش عارف ايه ان البتاع ايه كان مش فاهم ليه
الاخت بتاعة المساواة اهى بتنضطهدنى اكمنى راجل:nunu0000:
بكرة يطلعلنا حسنية امين و تطالب بتحرير الراجل:99:


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*ما حد يلخصلى الموضوع ويكسب فيا ثواب ​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*انا جاااااااااااااااااااااي*​


----------



## Critic (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*



بصى ياستى انا بتكلم عن ان الراجل الشرقى تفكيره متناقض بحيث انه بيسمح لنفسه بحاجات بيمنعها على غيره 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**من ضمن الحاجات دى :*
*الجيش*
*و انه عليه الشقة*
*تصدقى انا ابتديت أأيدك فى المساواه :smile01*


----------



## Critic (28 ديسمبر 2010)

*



مش كلكوا بتدخلوا الجيش فى منكوا بيطلع زى الشعرة من العجينة 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


> *هاهاهاهاهاهاها*


*وطب و اللى بيدخل مننا هتردوى و تقوليله ايييييييييييييييه ؟*
*و بعدين ليه مقولتيش "مش كلكوا بتجيبوا الشقة و فى منكو بيطلع منها زى الشعرة من العجيييييييين" ؟*
*نعم للمساوااااااااااااه*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (30 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *يا سندريلا ياعسل حلوة صورة سيلينا جوميز ديه مش كده ؟هههههههه
> 
> بصى ياستى انا بتكلم عن ان الراجل الشرقى تفكيره متناقض بحيث انه بيسمح لنفسه بحاجات بيمنعها على غيره
> 
> ...



*اتفضليها ياقمر مش تغلى عليكى 

لا مش هسيبه هرد اهو


بصى المجتمع الشرقى حكاية التفرقة دى مش فى كل الاسر 
يعنى فى اسر بتفرق وبشكل ملحوظ وفى اسر الاتنين عندها زى بعض
اما من ناحية الانفلات فابرضو بيرجع للاسرة وتربيتها للولد قبل البنت
لان الانفلات مش هيفرق بين بنت وولد لان المشكلة اما بتجيى بتكون على الاسرة ككل مش على فرد واحد



وتفكيره متناقض من حيث اية بالظبط بقا ؟؟


ومش سبته اهو هابتلك فيه ​*


----------

